# The drivler went down to ga



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

my second one yall have at it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright now... this ain't your first driveler. Put the green smiley up. 

I like the name of it though!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my last one yall have at it



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



they said my last one was my last one


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 25, 2010)

Why Seth your spelling suddenly improved....
if we keep letting you start them you may be spelling like a twelvin year old by next school semester


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> they said my last one was my last one



Haven't you learned not to listen to us. Just ask slip he'll tell ya.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why Seth your spelling suddenly improved....
> if we keep letting you start them you may be spelling like a twelvin year old by next school semester



awsome


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> awsome



It's awesome


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's awesome



whats awesome?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's awesome



dang


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whats awesome?


Seth is


Seth carter said:


> dang


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Haven't you learned not to listen to us. Just ask slip he'll tell ya.



ask me what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

night, ya'll!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> sure is funny when folks try to be sneaky, and lie, and claim they dont do something that you know for a fact they are doing.................



like quack


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!



c'ya Robert


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!



Nite Boudreaux.....or is it Thibodeaux!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> more like a boat brand.



OOOOO


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

night yall dont get shut down


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

I went to school with hoards of them still know a couple thousand prolly Yeah...I gotta be careful when I go down 2-3 times a year and fall back in with some of them


Got caught up in the shift change there!!........Folks around here just wouldn't understand!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> ask me what?


Where the best place to see bigfoot is.



rhbama3 said:


> night, ya'll!


Night Bama, don't let the transvestites bite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I went to school with hoards of them still know a couple thousand prolly Yeah...I gotta be careful when I go down 2-3 times a year and fall back in with some of them
> 
> 
> Got caught up in the shift change there!!........Folks around here just wouldn't understand!!



Nope....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Bama, don't let the transvestites bite


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> sure is funny when folks try to be sneaky, and lie, and claim they dont do something that you know for a fact they are doing.................



Why'd you have to go and punch the fly???



Tuffdawg said:


> more like a boat brand.



Jon Boat??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Well folks thats it for me tonight. Gona try to make it back in 10hrs. Ya'll have a good one. I'm headin south.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well folks thats it for me tonight. Gona try to make it back in 10hrs. Ya'll have a good one. I'm headin south.



Night! Have a good one!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I went to school with hoards of them still know a couple thousand prolly Yeah...I gotta be careful when I go down 2-3 times a year and fall back in with some of them
> 
> 
> Got caught up in the shift change there!!........Folks around here just wouldn't understand!!



Rutt,
When we first started hunting around Eatonton,(early 80's)the folks there had an old accent.
If you've ever read the original Uncle Remus tales,that is exactly how they sounded.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well folks thats it for me tonight. Gona try to make it back in 10hrs. Ya'll have a good one. I'm headin south.


Just be wide awake when ya get home,could be some danger waitin on ya


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just be wide awake when ya get home,could be some danger waitin on ya



I never said I was going home just headin south.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> i never said i was going home just headin south.


ohhhhh


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just be wide awake when ya get home,could be some danger waitin on ya



Don't know what you are talking about???



Tuffdawg said:


> faster than that



That's the only boat I know... Oh, I know... Chris Craft???



dougefresh said:


> I never said I was going home just headin south.



Good... gives me a little extra time.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

mmMM chocolate ice dream


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I never said I was going home just headin south.



well we knew that


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> mmMM chocolate ice dream



Does it have any salt on it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Rutt,
> When we first started hunting around Eatonton,(early 80's)the folks there had an old accent.
> If you've ever read the original Uncle Remus tales,that is exactly how they sounded.


Jeff the accent around here ain't nuthin like a Cajun accent!!

Ya'll Paulding county folks have a different accent/ dialect than us mid Ga folks!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does it have any salt on it?



Not sure but they piled on the chocolate syrup


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll Paulding county folks have a different accent/ dialect than us mid Ga folks!!



Reminded me of something... I'm from Naylor, GA. When I moved here to Fitzgerald, I got picked on for having a "southern" accent.



deerehauler said:


> Not sure but they piled on the chocolate syrup



Well in that case, I don't want any. If you were offering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Nite Y'all


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jeff the accent around here ain't nuthin like a Cajun accent!!
> 
> Ya'll Paulding county folks have a different accent/ dialect than us mid Ga folks!!


True,I have some kinfolk that are native Paulding,had to listen close when I was younger to understand it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Reminded me of something... I'm from Naylor, GA. When I moved here to Fitzgerald, I got picked on for having a "southern" accent.


Funny how different parts of Ga. have different dialects!!.....We had a few years  before we acclimated to the local dialect.........Now we can pretty much tell if someone ain't from around here, by just hearing them speak!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

I have one of the original Uncle Remus tales,book.I used to read them out loud to my daughters for bedtime stories.These tales are had to read aloud for the first time.
Try saying this out loud just as it's written.
Oh and Brer is not pronounced the way it is on the disney cartoon,it's short for brother,more correctly pronounced without the "th" sound

“W’at I tell you w’en I fus’ begin? I tole you Brer Rabbit wuz a monstus soon creetur; leas’ways dat’s w’at I laid out fer ter tell you. Well, den, honey, don’t you go en make no udder calkalashuns, kaze in dem days Brer Rabbit en his fambly wuz at de head er de gang w’en enny racket wuz on han’, en dar dey stayed. ‘Fo’ you begins fer ter wipe yo’ eyes ’bout Brer Rabbit, you wait en see whar’bouts Brer Rabbit gwineter fetch up at. But dat’s needer yer ner dar.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Reminded me of something... I'm from Naylor, GA. When I moved here to Fitzgerald, I got picked on for having a "southern" accent.
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case, I don't want any. If you were offering.



I will share my Ice dream and add some salt for you !!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Y'all



Night



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Funny how different parts of Ga. have different dialects!!.....We had a few years  before we acclimated to the local dialect.........Now we can pretty much tell if someone ain't from around here, by just hearing them speak!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



It is funny.

Good night!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have one of the original Uncle Remus tales,book.I used to read them out loud to my daughters for bedtime stories.These tales are had to read aloud for the first time.
> Try saying this out loud just as it's written.
> Oh and Brer is not pronounced the way it is on the disney cartoon,it's short for brother,more correctly pronounced without the "th" sound
> 
> “W’at I tell you w’en I fus’ begin? I tole you Brer Rabbit wuz a monstus soon creetur; leas’ways dat’s w’at I laid out fer ter tell you. Well, den, honey, don’t you go en make no udder calkalashuns, kaze in dem days Brer Rabbit en his fambly wuz at de head er de gang w’en enny racket wuz on han’, en dar dey stayed. ‘Fo’ you begins fer ter wipe yo’ eyes ’bout Brer Rabbit, you wait en see whar’bouts Brer Rabbit gwineter fetch up at. But dat’s needer yer ner dar.



That would be fun to hear you read that outloud!



deerehauler said:


> I will share my Ice dream and add some salt for you !!



Thanks! But I don't eat salt on my ice cream.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

hellooooooooooooo out there 

Anyone still alive?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hellooooooooooooo out there
> 
> Anyone still alive?



Hello snowy
still here,got a filter to wash


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm still here.. but I think I'm running on fumes.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hello snowy
> still here,got a filter to wash


 Hey Jeff!  

filter washin.. sounds, um, marvelous 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm still here.. but I think I'm running on fumes.



no more rice krispie treats?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no more rice krispie treats?



Shoot no... them things make me sick!





I'm going to bed... Y'all have a good night!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Shoot no... them things make me sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Sista!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That would be fun to hear you read that outloud!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! But I don't eat salt on my ice cream.







SnowHunter said:


> hellooooooooooooo out there
> 
> Anyone still alive?



Well welcome back




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm still here.. but I think I'm running on fumes.




So thats what that smell is


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Shoot no... them things make me sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

525 square ft. filter being backwashed.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey DJ 


Jeff Raines said:


> 525 square ft. filter being backwashed.


Dats one big filter


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Dats one big filter


And we have 16 of them.With 4 more being added in our expansion.
Got another one to wash


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> And we have 16 of them.With 4 more being added in our expansion.
> Got another one to wash



oh wow.... I take it, the water goes through there as part of the filtration system?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh wow.... I take it, the water goes through there as part of the filtration system?


Yep,water trickles down thru the filter of anthracite and sand then straight to a 6,000,000 gallon clearwell where lime is added for ph control and chlorine for disinfection,then pumped to the distribution system.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,water trickles down thru the filter of anthracite and sand then straight to a 6,000,000 gallon clearwell where lime is added for ph control and chlorine for disinfection,then pumped to the distribution system.



Ahh ok, gotcha 


Alright, well, yall have fun.. Na's treatin me to da awful waffle


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,water trickles down thru the filter of anthracite and sand then straight to a 6,000,000 gallon clearwell where lime is added for ph control and chlorine for disinfection,then pumped to the distribution system.



I can't sleep cuz somebody keeps talkin technical filtration jargon. 

Wassup Jeff 

Howdy Snowy


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 525 square ft. filter being backwashed.



I hate it when someone back washes in my filter



SnowHunter said:


> Ahh ok, gotcha
> 
> 
> Alright, well, yall have fun.. Na's treatin me to da awful waffle



MMM well you enjoy your awful waffle


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I can't sleep cuz somebody keeps talkin technical filtration jargon.
> 
> Wassup Jeff
> 
> Howdy Snowy



Hey sterlo
you wanna go to sleep,just study some water treatment books,they'll knock ya right out


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I hate it when someone back washes in my filter
> 
> 
> 
> MMM well you enjoy your awful waffle



Double 1/4 pounder w/cheese plate,scattered,smothered and covered sounds great about right now


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey sterlo
> you wanna go to sleep,just study some water treatment books,they'll knock ya right out



ZZZZZZZZZZ....woops, I just dozed off thinkin bout it.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Double 1/4 pounder w/cheese plate,scattered,smothered and covered sounds great about right now



Or the old Train wreck with ranch dressin


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZ....woops, I just dozed off thinkin bout it.


Speaking of which,I need to get the math books out and do some studying.


deerehauler said:


> Or the old Train wreck with ranch dressin



I've never had that


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

crap guess not... more bank issues 

Whats the point of a dang bank.. even when the money's there, they screw something up and you're left without access to the money


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Neil 

DJ 

Jeff  ya woke up Neil


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil
> 
> DJ
> 
> Jeff  ya woke up Neil



Well,if we are up,he needs to be up


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap guess not... more bank issues
> 
> Whats the point of a dang bank.. even when the money's there, they screw something up and you're left without access to the money



Sorry I bet you was all ready tasteing it!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil
> 
> DJ
> 
> Jeff  ya woke up Neil



But Hey welcome back


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Well,if we are up,he needs to be up


 we'll have Neil over to the darkside before he knows it  



deerehauler said:


> Sorry I bet you was all ready tasteing it!
> 
> 
> 
> But Hey welcome back



Oh yeah! .

but, thanks


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> we'll have Neil over to the darkside before he knows it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO what hrs does Na work you said yuo was on his schedule but I dont think you ever go to bed


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> SO what hrs does Na work you said yuo was on his schedule but I dont think you ever go to bed



 1730-0200  I've been sleepin from about 0600 till about 1500 or so


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

grrrr hate the 3am shutdown


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> 1730-0200  I've been sleepin from about 0600 till about 1500 or so



Yep those are about my same sleeping hrs also.  I guess he gets off early am then!



SnowHunter said:


> grrrr hate the 3am shutdown



I agree


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> wake up and smell the coffee


I smell it.......it is a strong batch.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I smell it.......it is a strong batch.



Only way to make the first batch......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Only way to make the first batch......



......and the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th ones too.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......and the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th ones too.



That was the old me....If I have more then 24oz any more they send me home as I am too hyper


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wake Up!  now back to MY regulatly scheduled program!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wake Up!  now back to MY regulatly scheduled program!



We did that one earlier....so that means your late


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


ITS FRIDAY


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> wake up and smell the coffee





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I smell it.......it is a strong batch.





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......and the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th ones too.



Well I still have not left work and got my weekend started yet so okay I will have a cup cause by time I get home little man will be up and rowdy so no sleep for me!



boneboy96 said:


> Wake Up!  now back to MY regulatly scheduled program!



 Man that was loud maybe I dont need that coffee after all


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Hulu

Wipeout


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Now snowy got me wanting waffle house maybe I will stop and get me some on the way home and a few cups of the nectar of the gods!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yeah....I need coffee....BAD !!!!!!!

Snowy and Jeff woke me up in the middle of the night talkin bout water filtration.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah....I need coffee....BAD !!!!!!!
> 
> Snowy and Jeff woke me up in the middle of the night talkin bout water filtration.



Dont forget the backwashing of that filter!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah....I need coffee....BAD !!!!!!!
> 
> Snowy and Jeff woke me up in the middle of the night talkin bout water filtration.


whiner   




deerehauler said:


> Now snowy got me wanting waffle house maybe I will stop and get me some on the way home and a few cups of the nectar of the gods!


 we ended up goin to the truck stop  cept now I aint feelin so good 



MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORNIN Drivelers!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah....I need coffee....BAD !!!!!!!
> 
> Snowy and Jeff woke me up in the middle of the night talkin bout water filtration.


I could've talked about flocculation and coagulation or the use of ozone over chlorine


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause they didnt have your favorite food.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 25, 2010)

Mornin'


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

See ya im headed to the house!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'



Morning 




SnowHunter said:


> whiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> See ya im headed to the house!



Good seein' ya!



jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mornin
Somebody smells good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

We've GOT to stop letting children start the drivelers...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've GOT to stop letting children start the drivelers...



You just mad because you didn't get to start it


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've GOT to stop letting children start the drivelers...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'


Good mornin maam


deerehauler said:


> See ya im headed to the house!


tonight




Miguel Cervantes said:


> We've GOT to stop letting children start the drivelers...



Stay up later


Mornin JM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Awwwwww shaaadaaaaappp


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwwwww shaaadaaaaappp



Man we had to hold Seth back,he was beggin to start a new one while we still had 75 posts to go.
Nic had to threaten him with banishment


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 25, 2010)

Goooooooooooood mooooooringggggg Vietnaaaaaaaam!!!
I mean Saaaaavaaaaannnnah!!! It's TGIF... woohoo!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Man we had to hold Seth back,he was beggin to start a new one while we still had 75 posts to go.
> Nic had to threaten him with banishment



did not he said he would ban me if it had his name in it


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  6 hours and I'll be sittin on the bank of the Tuckaseegee River in NC havin' me a cold one.  Base camp on the Tuck.  One day floating it and the other on the Little Tennesee.  2 days of small mouth bass and muskie fishing here i come.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  6 hours and I'll be sittin on the bank of the Tuckaseegee River in NC havin' me a cold one.  Base camp on the Tuck.  One day floating it and the other on the Little Tennesee.  2 days of small mouth bass and muskie fishing here i come.



May the fish be bountiful Sulli.... 

Did ya hear about the fish that jump in the boat for ya? No fishing pole required.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

howdy y'all...................


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> May the fish be bountiful Sulli....
> 
> Did ya hear about the fish that jump in the boat for ya? No fishing pole required.




Well that just takes the fun out of it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

nighty night folks!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Man we had to hold Seth back,he was beggin to start a new one while we still had 75 posts to go.
> Nic had to threaten him with banishment



Jeff,

Next time he start  about starting the next one too early...we will


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> inculdes y'all js & bigox



Morning Bama


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> howdy y'all...................



Mornin' Sir.  How is ya?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

*from our local paper*



jmfauver said:


> Morning Bama



(NOTE TO THE PRESIDENT)

Dear President Obama, While you're busy vegulating everythang...

...could ya _Please_ Do something about Big, Soul-Less Corporations...

...Puttin "Berries and Citrus" inta perfectly Good Beer?.. .


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Sir.  How is ya?



other that a note to the president.... better now!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, gonna have ta be excused fur awhile. Got ta git out into that repressive Alabama sun fur about 6hrs. "Sweat Home"!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

~~Gasp~~Pant~~~Breathe IN~~~WHEW~~just made it into FRIDAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!: 

HI YA'LL!!!!!​


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~Gasp~~Pant~~~Breathe IN~~~WHEW~~just made it into FRIDAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!:
> 
> HI YA'LL!!!!!​



Hey Sista!





I sure wish someone would fix my dryer before it blows up.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....Just saying......


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

h





OutFishHim said:


> Good seein' ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!


well helloo



SnowHunter said:


> nighty night folks!



Nighty night


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Tripod up to after work??  



deerehauler said:


> hwell helloo
> 
> 
> 
> Nighty night



HEY SLIM!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What's Tripod up to after work??
> 
> 
> 
> HEY SLIM!!!!!!!



Hey ya Kebo


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Kebo



Uuuhh, Slim?  Don't look now, but me thinks we done run everyone off................ Slim? Slim??? SLIMMM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



well hellooooo sulli!!!!!!!!!  How's my pup doin???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Mornin Jef-fa-fa


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>





jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

ya'll the eatingest bunch of folks I have ever seen.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Jef-fa-fa



_Mornin Ms Keebs!!!_ _it's Fridayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!_


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well hellooooo sulli!!!!!!!!!  How's my pup doin???



She ain't much of a pup anymore.  She is about 50-55 lbs and still growing.  I think she is about to go into her first heat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ya'll the eatingest bunch of folks I have ever seen.......



Cain't hep it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Jef-fa-fa



Chief.....remember


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Mornin Ms Keebs!!!_ _it's Fridayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!_


Thank GAWD!!! And I'm vacationing NEXT week! 



jsullivan03 said:


> She ain't much of a pup anymore.  She is about 50-55 lbs and still growing.  I think she is about to go into her first heat.



Well, the offer still stands, bring her to me.........


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Why am I still sleepy???


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin



I did not quite understand your drunken text last night...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Good Mornin' peeps!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Why am I still sleepy???


 *duh*................. nothing yet............ 



bigox911 said:


> Mornin



MORNING LEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I did not quite understand your drunken text last night...


I had to read mine at least 3 times!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Good Mornin' peeps!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2010)

What y'all up to???


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I did not quite understand your drunken text last night...



 is right...



Keebs said:


> *duh*................. nothing yet............
> 
> 
> 
> MORNING LEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok...went back and read the text...I think I was expressing Al's sentiments 




Al33 said:


> Good seeing everyone again and missed a few of the regulars that normally attend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin



I have just arisen, myself....   how ya feelin buddy?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have just arisen, myself....   how ya feelin buddy?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



 thought you had to be at work at 8:30??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *duh*................. nothing yet............



I don't understand... wait a minute I think I got it. Yep, I got it.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thought you had to be at work at 8:30??



I'm there


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

good mornin to the whole state of ga,i hope yall have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

It's too loud in here

Too many bosses around,I can't drivel


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's too loud in here
> 
> Too many bosses around,I can't drivel



 learn to multi task


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

<---- I wish it was a bacon, egg & cheese biscuit.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <---- I wish it was a bacon, egg & cheese biscuit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Why am I still sleepy???



Cuz douge's home



OutFishHim said:


> I did not quite understand your drunken text last night...



OR posts...



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Good Mornin' peeps!!!



Mornin' kaintuck.....bet you thought i's Hankus



BBQBOSS said:


> I have just arisen, myself....   how ya feelin buddy?



Lawd....you late!!!



bigox911 said:


>



  



DAWGsfan2 said:


> good mornin to the whole state of ga,i hope yall have a wonderful day.



Same to you Flo-rida folks!!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> It's too loud in here
> 
> Too many bosses around,I can't drivel



Mornin'...just KNOCK 'em outta da way!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't understand... wait a minute I think I got it. Yep, I got it.






bigox911 said:


> I'm there


aaahhhhsooooo.................. 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> good mornin to the whole state of ga,i hope yall have a wonderful day.


And you too DAWG!!!!!!!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> It's too loud in here
> 
> Too many bosses around,I can't drivel


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <---- I wish it was a bacon, egg & cheese biscuit.



Call HT


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ya'll the eatingest bunch of folks I have ever seen.......



Up by 6am even on vacation.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> Cuz douge's home



Douge's not home!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Call HT



What is his numba?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

southgeorgiagirl said:


> Douge's not home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What is his numba? :d



433-0u812 :d


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 433-0u812 :d



.did I seY


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> .did I seY



The eagle is flying, repeat, the eagle is flying............ out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> learn to multi task


Multi tasking is easy at midnight,not so much now


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'...just KNOCK 'em outta da way!!!



I wish I could


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The eagle is flying, repeat, the eagle is flying............ out.



10-4............. out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

It is way too hot to be outside flintknappin`...

One of ya`ll want to come fan me while I work?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Hey!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Howdy Quack!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Hey!!



 heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Quack!



Mornin nic!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It is way too hot to be outside flintknappin`...
> 
> One of ya`ll WOWSwant to come fan me while I work?


Fixed for you brother


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Hey!!



Whats up Quackster


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It is way too hot to be outside flintknappin`...
> 
> One of ya`ll want to come fan me while I work?



I would... but then who's gonna fan me.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhh, Slim?  Don't look now, but me thinks we done run everyone off................ Slim? Slim??? SLIMMM!!!!!!!!!!


Still here



bigox911 said:


> Mornin



Mornin


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

i waanna go fishin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Mornin nic!



Mornin` Tuff!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fixed for you brother
> 
> 
> Whats up Quackster



Thanks Brother!!   



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I would... but then who's gonna fan me.



Ain`t you got two hands??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Quack!



Hiya Nico!!





Tuffdawg said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy




High!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fixed for you brother
> 
> 
> Whats up Quackster




AJ, howyoudoin??




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I would... but then who's gonna fan me.





I'll fan ya...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I would... but then who's gonna fan me.



I volunteer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It is way too hot to be outside flintknappin`...
> 
> One of ya`ll want to come fan me while I work?


Sure! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Hey!!


Heeeeeyyyyyyyy sugarbritches!!  
Pookie keeping you updated??? 



deerehauler said:


> Still here
> Mornin


ok, juss cking! 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks


 Hi! 



Tuffdawg said:


> Mornin nic!



Hai!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs, your are a Sweetypie!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I volunteer



You volunteered to come help me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, your are a Sweetypie!!



Ssshhhh just for you!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> You volunteered to come help me



HEY, YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!  What happened? whats it like on the other side? was it dark? was it hot? was it, was it, uuhh, well?????????????


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t you got two hands??



Yeah... but then I'll be working double time. And that'll cost ya.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll fan ya...







dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Where ya been?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I volunteer


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEY, YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!  What happened? whats it like on the other side? was it dark? was it hot? was it, was it, uuhh, well?????????????



What ya talkin about Keebs?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

keebskeebskeebs kebo kebo kebo kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fixed for you brother


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What ya talkin about Keebs?



Holy crap


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yeah... but then I'll be working double time. And that'll cost ya.



I reckon it`s a good thing I`m rich...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh Seth...we need to talk buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It is way too hot to be outside flintknappin`...
> 
> One of ya`ll want to come fan me while I work?











Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Hey!!



Howdy Doo!!!



Tuffdawg said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Mornin' Tuffpuppy!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fixed for you brother
> 
> 
> Whats up Quackster










deerehauler said:


> Still here
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin



What up DH !!! 



Seth carter said:


> i waanna go fishin



Get goin'



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



 It ain't dark yet!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> Heeeeeyyyyyyyy sugarbritches!!
> ...




By updated, do you mean the text he sent me of a transvestite getting arrested??





wickedjester said:


> You volunteered to come help me





How'd you get unbanded??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Oh Seth...we need to talk buddy.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Doo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon it`s a good thing I`m rich...


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Oh Seth...we need to talk buddy.


 

well well well....have ya got rigamortus? 





Hooked On Quack said:


> How'd you get unbanded??


 


It was a one for one swap. You got about 10 minutes left feller.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> keebskeebskeebs kebo kebo kebo kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbssssssssssssssssssssss



eh? 



wickedjester said:


> What ya talkin about Keebs?





Hooked On Quack said:


> By updated, do you mean the text he sent me of a transvestite getting arrested??
> 
> 
> How'd you get unbanded??


YEAH!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up DH !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ya jeff


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> eh?
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!!!!!



hi


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> well well well....have ya got rigamortus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> By updated, do you mean the text he sent me of a transvestite getting arrested??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kicked a Hornet's nest around the Campfire yesterday and he escaped Now I'm confined to the driveler pending further notice.............


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright now... this ain't your first driveler. Put the green smiley up.
> 
> I like the name of it though!



Me,too!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



this message can not be shown because hooked on quack is no longer a member


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hi


hi. 



Hooked On Quack said:


>











crackerdave said:


> Me,too!



Hiya Dave!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Im so sleepy oh so sleepy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Me,too!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

T minus one hour until I'm on the road for NC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Im so sleepy oh so sleepy



That  ain't gonna help


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> T minus one hour until I'm on the road for NC.



Where to in NC


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That  ain't gonna help



Little mans nap is close along with my nap too


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where to in NC



Outside of Sylva/Dillsboro area.  Gonna float the lower Tuckaseegee  on Saturday and then the Little Tennessee on Sunday.  I'm gonna try my derndest to land a Muskie on the fly rod.  I may come back with a broke shoulder after all the casts I have to make to catch one, but I'm gonna give it my best try.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Holy crap



Hey


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> By updated, do you mean the text he sent me of a transvestite getting arrested??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I go on vacation for  aweek and dont post and everyone thinks im bannedGood Grief


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I kicked a Hornet's nest around the Campfire yesterday and he escaped Now I'm confined to the driveler pending further notice.............



Hopefully, you will get released soon. Pending time served with good behavior.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I go on vacation for  aweek and dont post and everyone thinks im bannedGood Grief



How was vacation?  Any trips?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hopefully, you will get released soon. Pending time served with good behavior.




 These folks are gonna get me Banded!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How was vacation?  Any trips?



Yeah that place you recommended was great.

Who knew you could have so much fun at a Detox program

Thanks AJ


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> well well well....have ya got rigamortus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

slip.Im off the next cpl weeks,we going?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Little mans nap is close along with my nap too



You ain't gonna make me sleepy with that kind of talk today



jsullivan03 said:


> Outside of Sylva/Dillsboro area.  Gonna float the lower Tuckaseegee  on Saturday and then the Little Tennessee on Sunday.  I'm gonna try my derndest to land a Muskie on the fly rod.  I may come back with a broke shoulder after all the casts I have to make to catch one, but I'm gonna give it my best try.



Good Luck to ya Man!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yeah that place you recommended was great.
> 
> Who knew you could have so much fun at a Detox program
> 
> Thanks AJ



They tossed you in that back room with the pads on the walls and let you wear that coat that don't have sleeves for a while, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Rut Roh, da boss lady done showed up...


Hiya Delila!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> They tossed you in that back room with the pads on the walls and let you wear that coat that don't have sleeves for a while, huh?



Yeah..something like that

It does have sleeves,extra long and they tie in the back.Who knew

I was treated well.Slept alot and the nurses were cute until I dried out.Then they looked like that gal on misery what broke the dudes legs....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't gonna make me sleepy with that kind of talk today
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to ya Man!!!



I think Iwill get a nap and me and Trey will go get some grub up in Griffin and so eats to cook on the BGE this weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Quack....How's your BACK???? For real!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I think Iwill get a nap and me and Trey will go get some grub up in Griffin and so eats to cook on the BGE this weekend



Sounds good!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yeah..something like that
> 
> It does have sleeves,extra long and they tie in the back.Who knew
> 
> I was treated well.Slept alot and the nurses were cute until I dried out.Then they looked like that gal on misery what broke the dudes legs....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

mornin' slip!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> mornin' slip!!!!



mornin dude.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW big thunder hitting & lightening too, signing off for now!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WOW big thunder hitting & lightening too, signing off for now!!!!





Gittin` kinda boogery around here too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....How's your BACK???? For real!!!





Back's doing great, thanks for asking!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright guys and gals.  I'm out.  Yall have a good weekend.  Be good or be good at it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin dude.



Mornin' slipster!!!!



Keebs said:


> WOW big thunder hitting & lightening too, signing off for now!!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Gittin` kinda boogery around here too!



Y'all send some up here....or my ETERNAL CHORE is gonna play out purty soon



Hooked On Quack said:


> Back's doing great, thanks for asking!!



Good to hear Bro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Alright guys and gals.  I'm out.  Yall have a good weekend.  Be good or be good at it.



Safe Travels and 'Tear'em Up'


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' slipster!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Jeff....bout to go cut the grass too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy Jeff....bout to go cut the grass too.




Hi lil brother!!


Best move I ever made is when I sold my lawnmower, weedeaters etc and hired a yard crew, man it's nice knowing I don't have to be fooled with the yard on my off days!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

Soon as we eat lunch, my boy and I are heading to the water slides, lazy river and wave pool. Its 102 outside and my boy bet me he could count more kini's than me.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

I've just been ambushed


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Gittin` kinda boogery around here too!



Wwwhhhheeeeeeeeeeeee doggies it got RUFFF!!!  We got power outages, trees snapped & uprooted!!!!!!   Letting up now & waiting on my chariot to pick me up for a lunch date............ pics to follow............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've just been ambushed



Is that new code for "I just got off the phone with my wife giving me my honey do list"????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've just been ambushed








Me too...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy Jeff....bout to go cut the grass too.



Seriously, It has slowed down significantly here....NO Rain. Yeah....I get tired of cutting it because I have so much, but I have a lot of time also. Guess I shouldn't complain


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've just been ambushed





Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too...



Oh, it was "one of THOSE".............


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too...



Sorry


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, It has slowed down significantly here....NO Rain. Yeah....I get tired of cutting it because I have so much, but I have a lot of time also. Guess I shouldn't complain



No, go ahead, complain all you want..................... we won't mind.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> Soon as we eat lunch, my boy and I are heading to the water slides, lazy river and wave pool. Its 102 outside and my boy bet me he could count more kini's than me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh, it was "one of THOSE".............




Yep!




dougefresh said:


> Sorry





No you're not!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, go ahead, complain all you want..................... we won't mind.................



OH...as long as it isn't whining....right????


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2010)

hey there drivelers...welcome back WJ, hi ya Slip...those squash and zuc's were De lic ious!~  Jeff, you better cut the grass quick B4 the sky opens up on ya.  JSullivan, great pic of WJ.     It's FRIDAY...   Just gotta get thru 1/2 the day and then a viewing and funeral and then I can start to party!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've just been ambushed



How do you get on the list???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2010)

Quack...ur back's better I hear!      My shoulder's been flaring up lately...   Afternoon Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you get on the list???



Trust me, you don't want "that" one!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Quack...ur back's better I hear!      My shoulder's been flaring up lately...   Afternoon Keebs!



Sup... Mr. VOODOO!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you don't want "that" one!!



I'll take your 'GOOD WORD' on it then


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup... Mr. VOODOO!!!!



just tryin to hang with U big dawgs!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 25, 2010)

Afternoon folks!!

Man, I'm glad it's Friday!!

Now....I gotta get back to work.

See ya'll later!


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll take your 'GOOD WORD' on it then


 


Thats all you can take, cause he ain't got no coozie anymore!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Afternoon folks,

Man I am glad it's friday and I just finished up for the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Quack...ur back's better I hear!      My shoulder's been flaring up lately...   Afternoon Keebs!




Hiya Bob!!  Yeah back's ALOT better!!

Go get you a steroid shot in your shoulder, it'll ease the pain and give you ease of motion!!




Otis said:


> Thats all you can take, cause he ain't got no coozie anymore!





You shoulda sent Cooz home to me when you had the chance!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> just tryin to hang with U big dawgs!





Checked the schedule of that game tomorrow, 4:00 pm. Teri had told me it was an evening game,so I was thinking 7:00 ish....we're gonna be melting


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Afternoon folks,
> 
> Man I am glad it's friday and I just finished up for the day.



Afternoon!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bob!!  Yeah back's ALOT better!!
> 
> Go get you a steroid shot in your shoulder, it'll ease the pain and give you ease of motion!!
> 
> ...




I had shoulder problems and the steroid shot did the trick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks!!
> 
> Man, I'm glad it's Friday!!
> 
> ...



What up chuck.....wait that don't sound right...Hi chuck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Y'all have a Great afternoon!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I had shoulder problems and the steroid shot did the trick.



I lived off steroid shots for years, during high school so I could keep playing ball, finally ended up having 4 different rotator cuff surgeries, cut twice, scoped twice.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 25, 2010)

Howdy all.  Just a quick fly-by afore I leave work.  Catch yall a bit later


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi lil brother!!
> 
> 
> Best move I ever made is when I sold my lawnmower, weedeaters etc and hired a yard crew, man it's nice knowing I don't have to be fooled with the yard on my off days!!


one day...

im a one man yard crew, garden keeper (turning into a farm as time goes on) and chicken coop keeper.

in other words...im turning mexican.


Jeff C. said:


> Seriously, It has slowed down significantly here....NO Rain. Yeah....I get tired of cutting it because I have so much, but I have a lot of time also. Guess I shouldn't complain


man i would kill for some rain!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> .
> 
> in other words...im turning mexican.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

my gf thinks im up to sumfin


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

Apparently my son found it more important to play with friends than go kini watching.  Oh well, there is always the local pool this evening.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> Apparently my son found it more important to play with friends than go kini watching.  Oh well, there is always the local pool this evening.



 whats wrong with him?


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> whats wrong with him?


 

He is 8. Give him time.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf thinks im up to sumfin



Just what does your guy friend think your up to ?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Otis said:


> He is 8. Give him time.



Good god, I cant keep nanner peelin away from the chics at the river with the kinis on. Especially when he goes up to a well endowed woman and says "dem big!" but hes so cute that he gets away with it. He will be four next month.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just what does your guy friend think your up to ?



shutup ya idjitmy girl freind thinks im up to sumfinn


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> when he goes up to a well endowed woman and says "dem big!" but hes so cute that he gets away with it.



 lucky little dude


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> lucky little dude



 yep hes a charmer.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> lucky little dude


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Good god, I cant keep nanner peelin away from the chics at the river with the kinis on. Especially when he goes up to a well endowed woman and says "dem big!" but hes so cute that he gets away with it. He will be four next month.



tell him i said good job


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> shutup ya idjitmy girl freind thinks im up to sumfinn



Jest messin with ya dude 

Ouch...that whip hurts.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Jest messin with ya dude
> 
> Ouch...that whip hurts.



yep and thats me if i dont tell her wat im up too


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Afternoon peeps, it's almost time....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon peeps, it's almost time....



...........for..................


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, you don't want "that" one!!


hush it Misty
I owe him one for not stopin by the other day. Sendin ya another.


Jeff C. said:


> How do you get on the list???


Send me your cell #


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> hush it Misty
> I owe him one for not stopin by the other day. Sendin ya another.
> 
> 
> ...





NOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!



muhahhahaha


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Afternoon peeps, it's almost time....



I wishWhat up Bro.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!



alright just one more for today


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

afternoon all...Another weekend of no fun,and fishing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon all...Another weekend of no fun,and fishing!!!!!!!!!!



What you gotta work too..


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What you gotta work too..



We got downtime from 8 until 2am tonight,then the community yard sale starts at 8am until noon....Plus started 24x7x365 on-call as of the 21st.....


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> yep hes a charmer.


It'll wear off!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We got downtime from 8 until 2am tonight,then the community yard sale starts at 8am until noon....Plus started 24x7x365 on-call as of the 21st.....


Gota love then yard sales. Dude I feel for ya about being on call. I don't miss them at all.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

whats the news here folks.... spill it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Gota love then yard sales. Dude I feel for ya about being on call. I don't miss them at all.



Bad part I called the boss about one thing and drops the bomb on me about on-call,we knew it was coming but figured sometime in mid July....He really messed up my fishing plans....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats the news here folks.... spill it



PM sent


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Bad part I called the boss about one thing and drops the bomb on me about on-call,we knew it was coming but figured sometime in mid July....He really messed up my fishing plans....



know the feeling. Pulled the boat to the shop and striped it down to recoat it about 2 weeks ago. Looks like its gona be 3 or 4 more week till I can get back to working on it......... 
Unless Tim come up and gets to work.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Quack...ur back's better I hear!      My shoulder's been flaring up lately...   Afternoon Keebs!


Hiya Bob!  



Otis said:


> Thats all you can take, cause he ain't got no coozie anymore!



speaking of coozie....................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

And THEN, I don't know WHAT happened buuuuuuut.........................


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bob!
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of coozie....................



i like your shirt keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> i like your shirt keebs



 thank ya, if I'm not mistaken, I have an extra one, I'll put your name on it, how 'bout that?


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2010)

Yara wasn't nekkid, what's up with that?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yara wasn't nekkid, what's up with that?



 It weren't a clothes optional Wendy's


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Where's the cute one... where Carter had his "sippy" cup?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Where's the cute one... where Carter had his "sippy" cup?




Carter............ WHAT has possession of my sippy???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh well, like father like son............ bottoms up!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bob!!  Yeah back's ALOT better!!
> 
> Go get you a steroid shot in your shoulder, it'll ease the pain and give you ease of motion!!
> 
> ...


It's my neck actually...C4 thru C-7 which is cramping my nerve bundles which flares into my shoulder and arm.  Not getting a shot!  NO WAY!


Sterlo58 said:


> I had shoulder problems and the steroid shot did the trick.


Not gonna happen.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I lived off steroid shots for years, during high school so I could keep playing ball, finally ended up having 4 different rotator cuff surgeries, cut twice, scoped twice.


Surgery may have to happen down the road...right now I'm doing PT and cervical traction!  Oh and lots of pills...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> It's my neck actually...C4 thru C-7 which is cramping my nerve bundles which flares into my shoulder and arm.  Not getting a shot!  NO WAY!
> 
> Not gonna happen.
> 
> Surgery may have to happen down the road...right now I'm doing PT and cervical traction!  Oh and lots of pills...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmlittlegreenpillsmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh well, like father like son............ bottoms up!!



Knowin' where that coozie's been, I don't know that I would let a little one play with it. Ya never know what Otis might have used it for.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Knowin' where that coozie's been, I don't know that I would let a little one play with it. Ya never know what Otis might have used it for.



 We all said the same thing about the same time!!!   Carter was not harmed at any time, we "wiped" Cooz down good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

What day is it??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Knowin' where that coozie's been, I don't know that I would let a little one play with it. Ya never know what Otis might have used it for.



We didn't let his mouth touch it. And I washed his hands real good afterwards. Cause you never know what Quack used it for either.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 25, 2010)

Howdy folks..

And I see Ole Coozie is still getting 'round...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

N'awlins update

We went walkin' and shoppin' last night. Got some good t-shirts and even better food. Bubba decided he wanted some beads, but didn't want to buy them. He flashed a group of people on Bourbon street but was right under a street light. The glare blinded the group so they couldn't see which way to run. They ended up running over Bubba. We're stuck in the room today with his knee big as a basketball. Tryin' to ice it and give him Aleve so we can go get some good supper tonight before we have to head home tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Do tell!!! Is Coozie in SW Georgia???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What day is it??


FRANTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We didn't let his mouth touch it. And I washed his hands real good afterwards. Cause you never know what Quack used it for either.


 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks..
> 
> And I see Ole Coozie is still getting 'round...



 like, whats new, huh?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What day is it??



Friday....
F inally 
R eady
I
D rink
A ll 
Yeagar


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Do tell!!! Is Coozie in SW Georgia???



Should be in your neck of the woods as I type darlin!!
Hey Nic??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Should be in your neck of the woods as I type darlin!!
> Hey Nic??



Yes Ma`am?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> N'awlins update
> 
> We went walkin' and shoppin' last night. Got some good t-shirts and even better food. Bubba decided he wanted some beads, but didn't want to buy them. He flashed a group of people on Bourbon street but was right under a street light. The glare blinded the group so they couldn't see which way to run. They ended up running over Bubba. We're stuck in the room today with his knee big as a basketball. Tryin' to ice it and give him Aleve so we can go get some good supper tonight before we have to head home tomorrow.




 TEA ON MONITOR!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bubbette!!! 
Sorryy Bubba 
gawd I'm sorry Bubba's hurting, but dang you told that well!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Should be in your neck of the woods as I type darlin!!
> Hey Nic??


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What day is it??



just another..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am?



Would you pwease do me a favor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am?


 
Y'all be careful around Nick tonight at Blackbeards. He's spent all afternoon in the Political Forum, so I bet he'll be ready to lift some hair if the opportunity presents itself...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TEA ON MONITOR!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bubbette!!!
> Sorryy Bubba
> gawd I'm sorry Bubba's hurting, but dang you told that well!!



Bubba said it was so worth it. He even learned some new moves to teach Quack at FPG when they play Twista.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh well, like father like son............ bottoms up!!


Thats my boy



Bubbette said:


> N'awlins update
> 
> We went walkin' and shoppin' last night. Got some good t-shirts and even better food. Bubba decided he wanted some beads, but didn't want to buy them. He flashed a group of people on Bourbon street but was right under a street light. The glare blinded the group so they couldn't see which way to run. They ended up running over Bubba. We're stuck in the room today with his knee big as a basketball. Tryin' to ice it and give him Aleve so we can go get some good supper tonight before we have to head home tomorrow.


That started out funny but hate to here that about his knee..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Would you pwease do me a favor?





At your service...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Bubba said it was so worth it. He even learned some new moves to teach Quack at FPG when they play Twista.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> At your service...



  Thank you




















Give Klem a kiss for his birfday from me!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Have you lost your mind, huh????? I`d rather eat a bug!! A big bug!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you lost your mind, huh????? I`d rather eat a bug!! A big bug!!!





Nicodemus said:


>





You SAID YOU Would!!! Now I'm gonna request pics so I know Klem got my gift!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You SAID YOU Would!!! Now I'm gonna request pics so I know Klem got my gift!!!





This might kill me...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubba said when he gets better he's gonna write up a short bus tour of the French Quarter, sponsored by Winder Lickers Anonymous. Y'all stayed tuned.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> know the feeling. Pulled the boat to the shop and striped it down to recoat it about 2 weeks ago. Looks like its gona be 3 or 4 more week till I can get back to working on it.........
> Unless Tim come up and gets to work.



Now I gotta get ready to go back to work,sit there for 6hrs and wait......Oh and I found out I got almost 100 more servers coming and I get to install them as well


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This might kill me...



You mean Klem might kill you


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Where's the Headlines for today???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's the Headlines for today???



Only 7 pages go readum ......OH SLIP


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This might kill me...


  it ain't as bad as changing a diaper.......... oh wait, you never even did that!! 



Bubbette said:


> Bubba said when he gets better he's gonna write up a short bus tour of the French Quarter, sponsored by Winder Lickers Anonymous. Y'all stayed tuned.


 



jmfauver said:


> Now I gotta get ready to go back to work,sit there for 6hrs and wait......Oh and I found out I got almost 100 more servers coming and I get to install them as well


oyvey ojoy! 



Jeff C. said:


> Where's the *Headlites* for today???


 say whuuut?????????????


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> it ain't as bad as changing a diaper.......... oh wait, you never even did that!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At least I get to go to Boston before they get here...I gonna get me some chowda


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Just for you Keebs, I`ll give him a peck on top of the head.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just for you Keebs, I`ll give him a peck on top of the head.



  Thanks Papa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Only 7 pages go readum ......OH SLIP



I post...then read...tyvm!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Only 7 pages go readum ......OH SLIP


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

I am OUTTA HEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will post from status "VACATION" next time I log on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Papa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I am OUTTA HEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!  Will post from status "VACATION" next time I log on!!!!!!!!!!!!



Enjoy it Keebs!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> At least I get to go to Boston before they get here...I gonna get me some chowda


 
Hey Mike, can I go to Boston with you??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Carter............ WHAT has possession of my sippy???





Keebs said:


> Oh well, like father like son............ bottoms up!!



 I hope yall disinfected that first.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I'll go spend some money so this headache will go away.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll go spend some money so this headache will go away.





I hereby proclaim yours and the Pirates avatars as the best around!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll go spend some money so this headache will go away.


 
So that's what cures it huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll go spend some money so this headache will go away.



THAT's the CUREall these years I been wastin' tylenol on her


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I hereby proclaim yours and the Pirates avatars as the best around!



 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So that's what cures it huh?



Sure does... I get so excited spending Doug's money that I forget all about my headache. See, it's almost gone and I've only thought about shopping.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> THAT's the CUREall these years I been wastin' tylenol on her



Yep. Just give her a couple hundreds and the headache will disappear.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep. Just give her a couple hundreds and the headache will disappear.



And so shall she!!

(Say that real fast 3 times)


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


>


Pokie you made in for hello again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


>



Hi there Mrs. At!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I hereby proclaim yours and the Pirates avatars as the best around!



I'll second that motion. Do we have a third?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll second that motion. Do we have a third?


 
I've got one better, but have been told not to use it..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got one better, but have been told not to use it..



Awww c'mon you can spare an infraction for some friends.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 25, 2010)

WELL I guess I need to get up and go get some grub before its breakfast. See yall after a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awww c'mon you can spare an infraction for some friends.


 
Nope, my record is spotless. I've got this friend, 60Grit, and he has one, and for some reason they hold that against me. So that's about as close as I'm gonna get...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lies! It was all lies! Don't listen to a dadblame thing Bubbette said! It was a group of swedish models that walked by and were just trying to fit in with the rest of the parade. I wasn't looking down and stepped in some busted up cobblestone on Bourbon street. Yes, my knee is killing me now, but it was sooo worth seeing them!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lies! It was all lies! Don't listen to a dadblame thing Bubbette said! It was a group of swedish models that walked by and were just trying to fit in with the rest of the parade. I wasn't looking down and stepped in some busted up cobblestone on Bourbon street. Yes, my knee is killing me now, but it was sooo worth seeing them!



Are ya sure they waz wimmenz?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

One more driveby!!.........Finishing loading up to head to the lake for a weekend of camping!!..........Gonna have my toes in the water my............Errr uhmmm you know the rest!!........Ya'll have a good weekend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are ya sure they waz wimmenz?



No adams apple seen and um.... God was real good to them. 
On a different note, apparently there was a robbery in the Quarter last night. A lady got her purse stolen but a tour group from Japan got 4000 photo's of the bad guy. I heard the NOPD got to use all sorts of cool cop tools on him. Apparently the rules down here are: don't pee on the sidewalk, don't get drunk and wander in traffic, and don't mess with the tourists. Pretty much anything else goes.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I'll go spend some money so this headache will go away.


You gona go get me that new combo?



rhbama3 said:


> No adams apple seen and um.... God was real good to them.
> On a different note, apparently there was a robbery in the Quarter last night. A lady got her purse stolen but a tour group from Japan got 4000 photo's of the bad guy. I heard the NOPD got to use all sorts of cool cop tools on him. Apparently the rules down here are: don't pee on the sidewalk, don't get drunk and wander in traffic, and don't mess with the tourists. Pretty much anything else goes.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lies! It was all lies! Don't listen to a dadblame thing Bubbette said! It was a group of swedish models that walked by and were just trying to fit in with the rest of the parade. I wasn't looking down and stepped in some busted up cobblestone on Bourbon street. Yes, my knee is killing me now, but it was sooo worth seeing them!



Glad you warnt dirvin. Ya might a slid into the back a the car in front a you. No Pic's? Not the knee. Sweeds!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are ya sure they waz wimmenz?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Glad you warnt dirvin. Ya might a slid into the back a the car in front a you. No Pic's? Not the knee. Sweeds!



Nope, i had the Battle axe walking with me.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, i had the Battle axe walking with me.



Don't you mean your adorable, wonderful wife.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't you mean your adorable, wonderful wife.



who is also logged on.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, my record is spotless. I've got this friend, 60Grit, and he has one, and for some reason they hold that against me. So that's about as close as I'm gonna get...



Comendation sent to the appropriate people.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> who is also logged on.



Iz loggted after a hot one.  Wonder a wonders.  A cloud just came over us and dumped bout a quarter inch.  94 down to 88 now. Has been so dry, even the weeds were die'n.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Iz loggted after a hot one.  Wonder a wonders.  A cloud just came over us and dumped bout a quarter inch.  94 down to 88 now. Has been so dry, even the weeds were die'n.



man we got a storm just north of us....i can SEE the rain!!!!! but we aint getting any!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't you mean your adorable, wonderful wife.



Well, mine is adorable, wonderful. She's standing behind me. OK... she stepped away.  "Battle-Axe"


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey there drivelers...welcome back WJ, hi ya Slip...those squash and zuc's were De lic ious!~  Jeff, you better cut the grass quick B4 the sky opens up on ya.  JSullivan, great pic of WJ.     It's FRIDAY...   Just gotta get thru 1/2 the day and then a viewing and funeral and then I can start to party!



Thanks bb.

I enjoyed the vacation.I will send more pics I took while there.

WJ


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It weren't a clothes optional Wendy's


I didn't think it mattered Keebs!


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thanks bb.
> 
> I enjoyed the vacation.I will send more pics I took while there.
> 
> WJ



Was it a self asked for banning Pap?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

For the second time today the noise in here has disturbed me.Now I'm awake and can't go back to sleep.Gonna be fun running a 12 hour shift on 3 hours of sleep


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I'll  me


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thanks bb.
> 
> I enjoyed the vacation.I will send more pics I took while there.
> 
> WJ



Was doin good till I seen that avatar again.  








Now I'm doin better


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Folks


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks


Hi ya!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks



Afternoon, or mornin or whatever it is for ya.

How you doin Nic. 

I never know when you might pop in.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks



HiYa Snow


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi ya!!!


Hey Res 


Sterlo58 said:


> Afternoon, or mornin or whatever it is for ya.
> 
> How you doin Nic.
> 
> I never know when you might pop in.




Mornin Neil! 

Yeah... been a bit spastic lately... though after bout 3amish, we're off for another TN vacation  


OlAlabama said:


> HiYa Snow



Hey Ola 


Hows all yall doin this evenin? 

Crap its fixin to storm  I hate packin in the rain


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 25, 2010)

*Was So Hot*

So hot here today, I got a hot dog on ice.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> So hot here today, I got a hot dog on ice.






alright yall have fun.. gotta go run food down to Na at work


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> So hot here today, I got a hot dog on ice.



its so hot here...

...my corn is growing pre-popped
and my chickens are laying scrambled eggs


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

It's got to be loader time. Wish I could get mine fired up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey there drivelers...welcome back WJ, hi ya Slip...those squash and zuc's were De lic ious!~  Jeff, you better cut the grass quick B4 the sky opens up on ya.  JSullivan, great pic of WJ.     It's FRIDAY...   Just gotta get thru 1/2 the day and then a viewing and funeral and then I can start to party!



Got-R-Done Bob.....and not a drop of rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> its so hot here...
> 
> ...my corn is growing pre-popped
> and my chickens are laying scrambled eggs



I could use a couple of those scrambled eggs right now

Sgg prolly use some


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It's got to be loader time. Wish I could get mine fired up.




Hey douge


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sgg prolly use some


She just went to da store to get some.



Jeff C. said:


> Hey douge



What up Jeff


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She just went to da store to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> What up Jeff



howdy douge ,howdy jeff,evenin everybody hope all is good with you folks tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Lawdy, there's some crazy lightenin goin on here in Athens. Its purty, but its makin me a bit nervous


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy, there's some crazy lightenin goin on here in Athens. Its purty, but its makin me a bit nervous



thats them dawgs,gettin ready for some football.alright fellas settle down ya'll scarin snowy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you lost your mind, huh????? I`d rather eat a bug!! A big bug!!!



I can send Miquel down your way Nic!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy douge ,howdy jeff,evenin everybody hope all is good with you folks tonight.


What up Bro



SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy, there's some crazy lightenin goin on here in Athens. Its purty, but its makin me a bit nervous


I love that stuff it reminds me of back home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She just went to da store to get some.
> 
> 
> 
> What up Jeff



Eatin' ya outa house and home huh??? 

Good now that all the Pasture is cut....you???



DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy douge ,howdy jeff,evenin everybody hope all is good with you folks tonight.



What up there Dawgsfan How's that vacation goin'???



SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy, there's some crazy lightenin goin on here in Athens. Its purty, but its makin me a bit nervous




Light Show Y'all be careful out there


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Eatin' ya outa house and home huh???
> 
> Good now that all the Pasture is cut....you???


You ready to come and try out my 50in ZTR


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Enjoy it Keebs!!!!






rhbama3 said:


> Lies! It was all lies! Don't listen to a dadblame thing Bubbette said! It was a group of swedish models that walked by and were just trying to fit in with the rest of the parade. I wasn't looking down and stepped in some busted up cobblestone on Bourbon street. Yes, my knee is killing me now, but it was sooo worth seeing them!


But, but, but, BUBBA, we read it on the INTERNET, it's gotta be true!!!!!!!!!! 



Resica said:


> I didn't think it mattered Keebs!


 I dunno.........



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Folks



Hi sista, guess what????????/ 











I'm on vacation, I'm On Vacation, I'M ON VACATION!!!!!!! 

Oh, evenin ya'll, just starting my vacation off wiff a few............   How ya'll are???


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Eatin' ya outa house and home huh???
> 
> Good now that all the Pasture is cut....you???
> 
> ...



it's going brother,............fast.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm on vacation, I'm On Vacation, I'M ON VACATION!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, evenin ya'll, just starting my vacation off wiff a few............   How ya'll are???



how many days?




just need to know how big of a bag to pack for Koda


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> it's going brother,............fast.



No, no, no, mine's just beginning, it's got to drrraaaaaggggg ouuutttttttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Could someone explain to me what a vacation is. Ya'll keep talking about one and I have no clue what it is. Is it some kind of new high fiber diet?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No, no, no, mine's just beginning, it's got to drrraaaaaggggg ouuutttttttttt!!!!!!!!



talk to me next friday night keebs,bet you'll be singing a different song.enjoy it though at least we get one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You ready to come and try out my 50in ZTR



Shoot yeah!!!



Keebs said:


> But, but, but, BUBBA, we read it on the INTERNET, it's gotta be true!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I dunno.........
> ...





WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!

You gonna sound like Bigox after while....I'm workin' on it


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Could someone explain to me what a vacation is. Ya'll keep talking about one and I have no clue what it is. Is it some kind of new high fiber diet?



doug,i honestly dont know where to start with an explaination.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> it's going brother,............fast.



Sorry to hear that Bro


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot yeah!!!


Ill leave the key in it for ya, it should be full of gas.
Someone gona hafta run it before me next day off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Could someone explain to me what a vacation is. Ya'll keep talking about one and I have no clue what it is. Is it some kind of new high fiber diet?


*Technically* Dougepoo, it's where YOU take your wife & family off to an exotic location & relax, play, relax, eat, talk, play, until time to come home ................. 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> talk to me next friday night keebs,bet you'll be singing a different song.enjoy it though at least we get one.



Welllll, come Monday I am on "perfect daughter" mode & taking Mama to the doc, Tues. I'll be on "best friend" mode & go to another doc appt. then Saturday I have to "work" the 4th of July festivities we put on every year, then I'll be on Holiday on Monday, soooo I guess "technically" I'll be crying come MONDAY WEEK............. right???


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that Bro



hey,thats life in the fast lane.i gotta get back to work anyway i'm gettin soft as drug store cotton.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mehbe, we'll see...............


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> doug,i honestly dont know where to start with an explaination.



Well thanks anyway. Maybe one day someone will show me or I'll just find out for my self. I just tried to google it and got the whole page blocked thingy.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well thanks anyway. Maybe one day someone will show me or I'll just find out for my self. I just tried to google it and got the whole page blocked thingy.



that's funny you've just decribed my whole vaction.you're amazing dude.lol


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But, but, but, BUBBA, we read it on the INTERNET, it's gotta be true!!!!!!!!!! :rofl



It was true. He's just tryin' to save what's left of his dignity. He saw one girl today that he couldn't take his eyes off. Mouth wide open and droolin' even. She had on a black mini skirt (riding a motorcycle) and a shirt with no back. He wants me to get an outfit like that.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 25, 2010)

good nite every one's evryone's, ya'll be safe and tell somebody you love'em .peace


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It was true. He's just tryin' to save what's left of his dignity. He saw one girl today that he couldn't take his eyes off. Mouth wide open and droolin' even. She had on a black mini skirt (riding a motorcycle) and a shirt with no back. He wants me to get an outfit like that.



I tell ya whut, you find it, me, you, bugsy, we'll be the "triplets"    
Hope his knee is better!   Hey, didja hear?  I'm on Vacation!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> good nite every one's evryone's, ya'll be safe and tell somebody you love'em .peace



Nite Dawg, peace out doode!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 25, 2010)

Buncha knuckleheads.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ill leave the key in it for ya, it should be full of gas.
> Someone gona hafta run it before me next day off.







DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey,thats life in the fast lane.i gotta get back to work anyway i'm gettin soft as drug store cotton.



So.....



Keebs said:


> mehbe, we'll see...............



 <gulp gulp> q



Bubbette said:


> It was true. He's just tryin' to save what's left of his dignity. He saw one girl today that he couldn't take his eyes off. Mouth wide open and droolin' even. She had on a black mini skirt (riding a motorcycle) and a shirt with no back. He wants me to get an outfit like that.



  

Will you let Him accompany me the next time I go down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> good nite every one's evryone's, ya'll be safe and tell somebody you love'em .peace



Nite Dawg!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Buncha knuckleheads.


 

You rang??


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Was doin good till I seen that avatar again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You rang??



Thank You for coming to visit while I was away

You my friend are the best


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh Keeeeeebsss!!!! Ate some a dem eggs tonite MMMMMMMM and had some of that 'World Famous' Pear Relish last nite on some Butter Peas....mmmmm..mmm..mmm..mm..m


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


>


  Heyyyyy!!!! I was afraid Guido and his buddies did too good a job. Glad to see you are still able to type with at least one finger...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Buncha knuckleheads.


ExCuse me?????????? 



Jeff C. said:


> Oh Keeeeeebsss!!!! Ate some a dem eggs tonite MMMMMMMM and had some of that 'World Famous' Pear Relish last nite on some Butter Peas....mmmmm..mmm..mmm..mm..m


 Duck, Turkey or Chicken??? 
Glad you liked it, now you & slip are recruited to come help me this year.......... hint, hint, hint!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyy!!!! I was afraid Guido and his buddies did too good a job. Glad to see you are still able to type with at least one finger...



Heellllooooo Shuggums!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Buncha knuckleheads.



yes I'm here now what


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You rang??



Loud enuff, I guess.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyyy!!!! I was afraid Guido and his buddies did too good a job. Glad to see you are still able to type with at least one finger...



Im typing with a pencil in my mouth

I got stuff what hurts I didnt know I had

Found out you can live without a spleen and part of my ribs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ExCuse me??????????
> 
> 
> Duck, Turkey or Chicken???
> ...



wiff da relish....I got a Pear Tree


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Ms. Purtyeyes...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs,slip,hankus,SSG Hi!

Keebs,enjoy your time off.I go to Florida next week for 10 days.Thought i would fish,but  arecent unfortunate accident rendered me wheelchair bound....

slip,trip to YellowStone will have to wait,maybe later in the fall


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Keebs,slip,hankus,SSG Hi!
> 
> Keebs,enjoy your time off.I go to Florida next week for 10 days.Thought i would fish,but  arecent unfortunate accident rendered me wheelchair bound....
> 
> slip,trip to YellowStone will have to wait,maybe later in the fall



howdy feller I'd offer  ya a  but I done done em all in


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I tell ya whut, you find it, me, you, bugsy, we'll be the "triplets"
> Hope his knee is better!   Hey, didja hear?  I'm on Vacation!!



Sounds like a plan to me. Hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Keebs,slip,hankus,SSG Hi!
> 
> Keebs,enjoy your time off.I go to Florida next week for 10 days.Thought i would fish,but arecent unfortunate accident rendered me wheelchair bound....
> 
> slip,trip to YellowStone will have to wait,maybe later in the fall


 
Speaking of impediments, where's your son Seth at tonight??


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I tell ya whut, you find it, me, you, bugsy, we'll be the "triplets"
> Hope his knee is better!   Hey, didja hear?  I'm on Vacation!!



How did I get dragged into this?    

I ain't done a mini-skirt since somewhere between the firstborn and the lastborn.  



Oh and tell Wobbert-Woo  that Fishbait wants visual proof of Swedish models and gold mini-skirts.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> wiff da relish....I got a Pear Tree


oooolala and you can pick slip & supplies up on your way.......... keewwwlllll!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Ms. Purtyeyes...


howudoin?



wickedjester said:


> Keebs,slip,hankus,SSG Hi!
> 
> Keebs,enjoy your time off.I go to Florida next week for 10 days.Thought i would fish,but  arecent unfortunate accident rendered me wheelchair bound....
> 
> slip,trip to YellowStone will have to wait,maybe later in the fall


I'll be happy just to not have to go to work, no frills needed for this gal!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about that. He's been hard to control this trip. His mouth keeps droppin' open and he drools a lot when we're on Bourbon Street. I don't know if I can trust him comin' here without a female type to keep him straight.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

Steve McGrew on comedy central
its old but its still funny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I ain't done a mini-skirt since somewhere between the firstborn and the lastborn.
> 
> ...


 

Huh?? Wha ??? Where ???? TBug in a mini-skirt???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Huh?? Wha ??? Where ???? TBug in a mini-skirt???



Not I.  

Keebs and Bubbette got that covered.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I ain't done a mini-skirt since somewhere between the firstborn and the lastborn.
> 
> ...



He couldn't take a picture while his mouth was wide open and he was droolin' (and my fist was upside his head).


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of impediments, where's your son Seth at tonight??



Still waiting on DNA results.Not sure if he is mine or Quacks


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He couldn't take a picture while his mouth was wide open and he was droolin' (and my fist was upside his head).



So now we know what REALLY happened to his knee.  

Bubbette pop-knotted dat head and threw him off balance.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. Hope you have a great vacation!


I thought so too!!   



turtlebug said:


> How did I get dragged into this?
> 
> I ain't done a mini-skirt since somewhere between the firstborn and the lastborn.
> 
> ...


 with your legs? why not???   side's, you think Wobert could handle just me & Bubbette?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

you mite have a drinkin problem if you have ever ran naked by a hotdog stand screaming I AM THE OTHER WHITE MEAT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He couldn't take a picture while his mouth was wide open and he was droolin' (and my fist was upside his head).


 
So you knocked him off balance causing him to trip on the cobblestone and sprain his knee...



wickedjester said:


> Still waiting on DNA results.Not sure if he is mine or Quacks


 
Well Quack swears to me that he's never been near your sister..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you mite have a drinkin problem if you have ever ran naked by a hotdog stand screaming I AM THE OTHER WHITE MEAT



Ima try that one soon


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you knocked him off balance causing him to trip on the cobblestone and sprain his knee...
> 
> 
> 
> Well Quack swears to me that he's never been near your sister..



Everyone else has so...

You did tell Seth that Cervantes was Spanish for Carter right?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought so too!!
> 
> 
> with your legs? why not???   side's, you think Wobert could handle just me & Bubbette?!?!?



You're entirely too kind.  


I think poor ol' Wobbert-Woo  has had a hard enough time with the adams apple detection. I wouldn't wanna put him through three REAL women all dressed up and on the prowl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I don't know about that. He's been hard to control this trip. His mouth keeps droppin' open and he drools a lot when we're on Bourbon Street. I don't know if I can trust him comin' here without a female type to keep him straight.



That'll be easy to remedy....I'll just take him back in the swamps and bayous...they ain't got any them 'Cain't Tells' out there


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you knocked him off balance causing him to trip on the cobblestone and sprain his knee...



His still his fault. If he wasn't looking at the wimens and droolin' then I wouldn't a had to put a knot in his head.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're entirely too kind.
> 
> 
> I think poor ol' Wobbert-Woo  has had a hard enough time with the adams apple detection. I wouldn't wanna put him through three REAL women all dressed up and on the prowl.


 just honest sista, just honest.
Ya know, you might be right there........... Hhhhhmmmmm 



Jeff C. said:


> That'll be easy to remedy....I'll just take him back in the swamps and bayous...they ain't got any them 'Cain't Tells' out there


Hey  you  trying to lure out Wobert Woo away from us?!??!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Everyone else has so...
> 
> You did tell Seth that Cervantes was Spanish for Carter right?


 
I couldn't get him to be still long enough to listen...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 25, 2010)

Night Yall

Meds kicking in and afraid to drivel too much


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Night Yall
> 
> Meds kicking in and afraid to drivel too much


 
Later Ralph..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Night Yall
> 
> Meds kicking in and afraid to drivel too much



 in hopes ya wake up and not come to in the am


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh yeah... well, supposedly the ex had a catheterization today with stints (if necessary) but Harley just got a text from the evil step-monster that said he was having another test at 8:00am.  I swear it's probably gall stones.  She'll have him on his deathbed by the time we get there.  


On the brighter side, I got an email from Gander Mountain with a coupon for $20 off a $100 or more purchase.  I printed out two of em. Fishbait is gonna be pushing his own buggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Night Yall
> 
> Meds kicking in and afraid to drivel too much



Nite jes!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

now its John Reep


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

lawd....
I was just laying on the bed with my knee on ice and Bubbette says "you might want to get on Woodys and defend yourself". Can't believe my peeps just threw me under the bus like this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> just honest sista, just honest.
> Ya know, you might be right there........... Hhhhhmmmmm
> 
> 
> Hey  you  trying to lure out Wobert Woo away from us?!??!



Well considering what I'm up against with y'all three....I guess it'll be a 'long shot'


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

Jimmy's on that new crack corn

its that new inner city hillbilly drug


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah... well, supposedly the ex had a catheterization today with stints (if necessary) but Harley just got a text from the evil step-monster that said he was having another test at 8:00am.  I swear it's probably gall stones.  She'll have him on his deathbed by the time we get there.
> 
> 
> On the brighter side, I got an email from Gander Mountain with a coupon for $20 off a $100 or more purchase.  I printed out two of em. Fishbait is gonna be pushing his own buggy.




For the kids sake, I hope he's ok!................ can ya print off another coupon & have Evilrubberducky push my buggy???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd....
> I was just laying on the bed with my knee on ice and Bubbette says "you might want to get on Woodys and defend yourself". Can't believe my peeps just threw me under the bus like this.




That's where we can keep you safe.  

We love,
therefore we pick.   





Keebs said:


> For the kids sake, I hope he's ok!................ can ya print off another coupon & have Evilrubberducky push my buggy???



C'mon. You can watch the door while I pinch off the IV.      


He said he'd be honored to push Miss Keebs's buggy.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

its rainin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd....
> I was just laying on the bed with my knee on ice and Bubbette says "you might want to get on Woodys and defend yourself". Can't believe my peeps just threw me under the bus like this.


uuuhhh, hhmmm, I like what bugsy said........... HEY, did Bubbette tell ya???????????   I'M on VACATION!!!!!!  



turtlebug said:


> That's where we can keep you safe.
> 
> We love,
> therefore we pick.
> ...



I gotz my contacts in, I'm good for watchin!! 
 aawww, tell'em Thanks!! (see, I TOLD ya he was a good kid!!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd....
> I was just laying on the bed with my knee on ice and Bubbette says "you might want to get on Woodys and defend yourself". Can't believe my peeps just threw me under the bus like this.



Shoot..I was campaignin' for YOU another trip down in the future...without the battle a.....uh...Ms Bubbette


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

Reep is doin the beer section


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)

beer math hahahahahaha thats funny there

true but funny


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't wait to get back home. Bubbette keeps kicking me off the puter for work relted stuff.
Need to think of a suitable punishment for all her pot-stirring......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot..I was campaignin' for YOU another trip down in the future...without the battle a.....uh...Ms Bubbette






rhbama3 said:


> I can't wait to get back home. Bubbette keeps kicking me off the puter for work relted stuff.
> Need to think of a suitable punishment for all her pot-stirring......



GIRLS TRIP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GIRLS TRIP!!!!!!!!



 Wut??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wut??



sounded good to meeee!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



 me too, wanna start my vacation time on a good note! 

Wobbert, you & Bubbette have a safe trip home!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Nite Hankus



Keebs said:


> me too, wanna start my vacation time on a good note!
> 
> Wobbert, you & Bubbette have a safe trip home!!!



Nite Ms. Keebs.....Have a GREAT start to your Vacation time!!!

Jared will get his card tomorrow


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm gonna need a wake up call around 9am.....it was awesome meeting everyone today and tonight....poor Jersey is out like a light. ...I'm certain she'll have much to say tomorrow. ...with pics and all...



Keebs, baby your gift to Klem was delivered....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm gonna need a wake up call around 9am.....it was awesome meeting everyone today and tonight....poor Jersey is out like a light. ...I'm certain she'll have much to say tomorrow. ...with pics and all...
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs, baby your gift to Klem was delivered....



Yeah..I bet she's wore slap out!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 25, 2010)

Evenin' peeps....had a good supper with Troy, Yara, Nic, Klem, and Dani...somehow, I thought Yara would have been taller it was great meeting you guys!! I am heading to the Gulf with my Haz-Mat suit...holler at you guys later....


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm gonna need a wake up call around 9am.....it was awesome meeting everyone today and tonight....poor Jersey is out like a light. ...I'm certain she'll have much to say tomorrow. ...with pics and all...
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs, baby your gift to Klem was delivered....



you take her fishing yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....had a good supper with Troy, Yara, Nic, Klem, and Dani...somehow, I thought Yara would have been taller it was great meeting you guys!! I am heading to the Gulf with my Haz-Mat suit...holler at you guys later....



Dang... Take care!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....had a good supper with Troy, Yara, Nic, Klem, and Dani...somehow, I thought Yara would have been taller it was great meeting you guys!! I am heading to the Gulf with my Haz-Mat suit...holler at you guys later....



seriously?
your going down there to clean up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> seriously?
> your going down there to clean up?



Yeah..clean-up his stress level


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd....
> I was just laying on the bed with my knee on ice and Bubbette says "you might want to get on Woodys and defend yourself". Can't believe my peeps just threw me under the bus like this.



Not me Pookie, not in a million years...




Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, hhmmm, I like what bugsy said........... HEY, did Bubbette tell ya???????????   I'M on VACATION!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> I can't wait to get back home. Bubbette keeps kicking me off the puter for work relted stuff.
> Need to think of a suitable punishment for all her pot-stirring......





Keebzzzzzzzzzzz, have a fantastic vacation darlin!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mornin drivlers
Somebody get a big pot a joe brewin.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin drivlers
> Somebody get a big pot a joe brewin.



Oh,yeah! It's th' cheep stuff,though. 
Mornin',Sterlo - how you is?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

I got another strong pot on and one waiting,only been home 2 hrs,now I gotta setup for this dang yard sale....I hope I sell some of this stuff....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Oh,yeah! It's th' cheep stuff,though.
> Mornin',Sterlo - how you is?



Cheap and strong. That's how I brew it. 

Mornin Cracker

Mornin JM..... We are doin the yard sale thing next week. 
Hate havin em but Sho do need the money though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got another strong pot on and one waiting,only been home 2 hrs,now I gotta setup for this dang yard sale....I hope I sell some of this stuff....


 


Sterlo58 said:


> Cheap and strong. That's how I brew it.
> 
> Mornin Cracker
> 
> ...


 
Glad y'all mentioned that. Think I'll go brew me up some Blue Mountain..


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Cheap and strong. That's how I brew it.
> 
> Mornin Cracker
> 
> ...



The thing I hate is I end up doing everything,setup sell and cleanup...The wife usually will come out and say something about her asthma and go back in.....The money is nice but I need the room in the garage!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad y'all mentioned that. Think I'll go brew me up some Blue Mountain..



Morning!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning!!!


 
Hey Mike, how goes it this morning??? I see you're selling your garage. What up wit dat?? how you gonna keep your car dry??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad y'all mentioned that. Think I'll go brew me up some Blue Mountain..



I bought some in Honduras once that grew hair on my back.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mike, how goes it this morning??? I see you're selling your garage. What up wit dat?? how you gonna keep your car dry??



Car won't fit inside...I gots too much fishing and hunting stuff...gotta sell it to make room


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I bought some in Honduras once that grew hair on my back.


 
If I get me some of that can I just rub the grounds on my head? or do I have to drink it.?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I get me some of that can I just rub the grounds on my head? or do I have to drink it.?



I tried rubbin it on my head. Sorry dude. It don't work.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

man I got people stirred up about the window tint laws


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I get me some of that can I just rub the grounds on my head? or do I have to drink it.?



Still won't help


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

Yall have a good mornin. Gotta go take care of the in-laws garden while there away. 
Fresh veggies commin up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> man I got people stirred up about the window tint laws


 
Buncha idjits..



jmfauver said:


> Still won't help


 




Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have a good mornin. Gotta go take care of the in-laws garden while there away.
> Fresh veggies commin up.


 
Take care Neil, Neal, Kneel............Dude....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 26, 2010)

Ga Morning folks.  Just drpping in for a second.           Did ya'll know that it's still hot even at 6 in the morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ga Morning folks. Just drpping in for a second. Did ya'll know that it's still hot even at 6 in the morning?


 

Mernin Kim..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ga Morning folks.  Just drpping in for a second.           Did ya'll know that it's still hot even at 6 in the morning?



yep I do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Where in the heck is that bunch that got together at Blackbeards last night??? I wanna see pics..


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where in the heck is that bunch that got together at Blackbeards last night??? I wanna see pics..



Scratch sniff cough yawn. ....pics? ???that would be evidence! We gotta few pics we might be allowed to post.....and you were right about GaBelle....but she had Jersey by a couple of inches. ...and as tall as I am Tim's daughter was just a shade under mebut she blew me away in the looks department. ..


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 26, 2010)

hey,is this thing on


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

Mornin friends.....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Howdy goobers and raisenettes. Just got done sprayin 5 gal. of round up mix around the yard. No more weeds for a while..


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 26, 2010)

mornin,olbama  miguel  how are yall this mornin.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 26, 2010)

headed to home depot ,c ya in a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> headed to home depot ,c ya in a bit.


 
Have fun Slee,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,DF2...

Dang I need a dip,,,,ran out last night and figured it'd be as good a time as any to quit,,,,,,,,,,but dang,,,,,,,,,,,just dang.......grrrrrrr...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mornin Folks

For some reason I feel like I just left this place 10 hrs ago.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The thing I hate is I end up doing everything,setup sell and cleanup...The wife usually will come out and say something about her asthma and go back in.....The money is nice but I need the room in the garage!!!!



BATTLE-AXE


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have fun Slee,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,DF2...
> 
> Dang I need a dip,,,,ran out last night and figured it'd be as good a time as any to quit,,,,,,,,,,but dang,,,,,,,,,,,just dang.......grrrrrrr...



I plan on quitting Sept.1
Our company has a wellness committee.They are gonna start a health kick.
Weight loss contest winner get $300
Stop using tobacco,if you're still clean after 1 year they give ya $500
got a couple other programs they are going to do.it all starts Sept.1


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning!!!



Blue Mountain kicked in?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess what.... I'm selling a crib!!!!!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Car won't fit inside...I gots too much fishing and hunting stuff...gotta sell it to make room



If'n it's fishin and huntin stuff, it's as rare around here as money and ta find it in a yard sale. Say JM, bout how far are ya from central AL?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess what.... I'm selling a crib!!!!!!!



to get a puppy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess what.... I'm selling a crib!!!!!!!


 
Better tell doug y'all are gonna be house shopping soon...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> to get a puppy?



Maybe when we move. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better tell doug y'all are gonna be house shopping soon...



We already know what house we are buying.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better tell doug y'all are gonna be house shopping soon...



Not if she does't stay out of walmart.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Maybe when we move.
> 
> 
> 
> We already know what house we are buying.


 
I certainly hope so, if your sellin da' crib..!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have fun Slee,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,DF2...
> 
> Dang I need a dip,,,,



MC. Please do not use the cup a Blue Mountain or your Dos Equis bottle to deposit spit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> MC. Please do not use the cup a Blue Mountain or your Dos Equis bottle to deposit spit!


 


Not funny Auby dude.... This week alone i've spit in my Mtn. Dew, and two water bottles....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not funny Auby dude.... This week alone i've spit in my Mtn. Dew, and two water bottles....





Ruff!!  I`d hazard a guess and say it`s time to quit.

Mornin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ruff!! I`d hazard a guess and say it`s time to quit.
> 
> Mornin`...


 
Yeah, it is, but by late this afternoon I'll be iller than bobcat with turpentine on his hind side.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, it is, but by late this afternoon I'll be iller than bobcat with turpentine on his hind side.........





How long you been dippin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How long you been dippin`?


 

Only 2 years, but it was to help kick cigars, which I've done seriously since 94'. I'm thinkin I'll need to back off of the coffee a little bit too, cause after my mornin cups the first thing I wanted was a dip..... 

How was last night at Blackbeards Nick??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only 2 years, but it was to help kick cigars, which I've done seriously since 94'. I'm thinkin I'll need to back off of the coffee a little bit too, cause after my mornin cups the first thing I wanted was a dip.....



I've been dipping since the 70's.12 years old and buying it from concession stands at teh ball park


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only 2 years, but it was to help kick cigars, which I've done seriously since 94'. I'm thinkin I'll need to back off of the coffee a little bit too, cause after my mornin cups the first thing I wanted was a dip.....
> 
> How was last night at Blackbeards Nick??





I chewed-dipped for 8 years and quit. I smoked for 37 years and quit. If I can do it, I know you can too. I won`t issue you a challenge because you can only quit for yourself and no one else. But, if you are thinkin` of quittin`, I wish you all the luck in the world in success. 

Blackbeards was great. Good to see Tim and Family, as always, And Little Red too. It was indeed a pleasure to meet Yara and Troy. She is something else, no doubt that! We had a fine time, and look forward to bein` in their company again. 

And it looks like I have a famous world traveler, who is notorious for his adventures, who will be my runnin` partner for spell. More adventures to come...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> to



Now Jeff.  Been wantin to talk to you about your sig line. When sittin in a rockin chair you are actually goin somewhere... back an forth... and been proven to stimulate all kind's a good process in folks.  Make's um kinder, and happier, and... So please change your sig line before unkindness and unhappiness sets in, and I get out a this chair!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I've been dipping since the 70's.12 years old and buying it from concession stands at teh ball park


 
Well then bring me a stinkin can....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I certainly hope so, if your sellin da' crib..!!!



Oh man... I didn't get it the first time. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not funny Auby dude.... This week alone i've spit in my Mtn. Dew, and two water bottles....



That's nasty... just sayin.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, it is, but by late this afternoon I'll be iller than bobcat with turpentine on his hind side.........



And I will make sure to not be around.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Now Jeff.  Been wantin to talk to you about your sig line. When sittin in a rockin chair you are actually goin somewhere... back an forth... and been proven to stimulate all kind's a good process in folks.  Make's um kinder, and happier, and... So please change your sig line before unkindness and unhappiness sets in, and I get out a this chair!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well then bring me a stinkin can....


Nope,I'ma help ya quit


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I certainly hope so, if your sellin da' crib..!!!



It is the crib that I dress up and get in, but I am getting to big for it now and the boys are starting to ask questions about BABYDADDY


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

The river beckons. Good day to ya`ll...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It is the crib that I dress up and get in, but I am getting to big for it now and the boys are starting to ask questions about BABYDADDY



um,let me get this straight.You dress up(or down)and get is the crib,and in other posts you've said you want quack in diapers?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The river beckons. Good day to ya`ll...



wear'em out Nic


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

Blackbeards!!??
I didn't get no invite???


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nope,I'ma help ya quit



Quittin tobacco.  For all y'all, your looking at a weak man who did it.  Not easy, yet well worth it.  Don't let the well wishes of those around you go unnoticed.  Well wishes have power.  You got mine!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The river beckons. Good day to ya`ll...


Good luck and have a good one.



Jeff Raines said:


> um,let me get this straight.You dress up(or down)and get is the crib,and in other posts you've said you want quack in diapers?


Depends



chuckb7718 said:


> Blackbeards!!??
> I didn't get no invite???


What up ChuckDon't worry I didn't either.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Depends



ughhhhhh


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

Good mornin driblers, jacklegs, and crazy folks 

Doug...I can't believe you let your baby drink out of that in public


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Good mornin driblers, jacklegs, and crazy folks
> 
> Doug...I can't believe you let your baby drink out of that in public



Mornin

Well I was at work, but Mama had a little talkin to andwhen I got home last night.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well I was at work, but Mama had a little talkin to andwhen I got home last night.



Wake up Doug,your typing while asleep


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Good luck and have a good one.
> 
> Depends
> 
> What up ChuckDon't worry I didn't either.



Dougie!!
You ain't workin today are ya?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wake up Doug,your typing while asleep


Dangit Jeff the loader was runnin so good.


chuckb7718 said:


> Dougie!!
> You ain't workin today are ya?


Well lets put it this way "I'm at work". I might get one day off next week, then an outage, and how knows after that. They are projecting that we will be on 7days for a while.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dangit Jeff the loader was runnin so good.
> Well lets put it this way "I'm at work". I might get one day off next week, then an outage, and how knows after that. They are projecting that we will be on 7days for a while.



Can't believe my loader didn't get cranked up after only 3 hours sleep yesterday


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Good morning!


Nothing like sleeping in till 9:30....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Nothing like sleeping in till 9:30....



Ooooo...ooooo...Heyyyy Heather!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ooooo...ooooo...Heyyyy Heather!



Hey Chucky-poo!  How've you been?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Nothing like sleeping in till 9:30....



Don't burn the bacon

G'mawnin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Chucky-poo!  How've you been?



 Quit talkin' in that accent


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Don't burn the bacon
> 
> G'mawnin



Good morning Jeff!

I'm the world's worst bacon cooker too....

Maybe today will be different!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit talkin' in that accent



What's wrong jeffy-poo....


Time to make some chocolate chip pancakes and bacon....yes I do realize it's almost lunch time......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit talkin' in that accent


mornin Jeff C


OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Jeff!
> 
> I'm the world's worst bacon cooker too....
> 
> Maybe today will be different!


Most times I can't get it just right....But my wife gets it perfect everytime


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Time to make some chocolate chip pancakes and bacon....yes I do realize it's almost lunch time......



aw man


mornin folks...
nothing like waking up to Koda in my face....then he sneezed on me..


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ever bake your bacon??  It works!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's wrong jeffy-poo....
> 
> 
> Time to make some chocolate chip pancakes and bacon....yes I do realize it's almost lunch time......



Nuttin yet.....but later on I have to go MELT at a 4:00 pm Braves game. 

Goin' to da pool today



Jeff Raines said:


> mornin Jeff C
> 
> Most times I can't get it just right....But my wife gets it perfect everytime



Mornin' Jeff R!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Chucky-poo!  How've you been?



Peachy! 

Could I get directions to your pool?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm the world's worst bacon cooker too....!


 
You're kidding right?? Heat on medium, turn often and don't cook it too long.

Oh, I see, you're like my wife. She can't cook anything that has to be tended either. Now if it's something that can go in the crock pot or oven for an hour or so she's all about that.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin Jeff C
> 
> Most times I can't get it just right....But my wife gets it perfect everytime



Does she give lessons?



slip said:


> aw man
> 
> 
> mornin folks...
> nothing like waking up to Koda in my face....then he sneezed on me..



Gross!!!!



bigox911 said:


> Ever bake your bacon??  It works!!



I have not.....interesting......



Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin yet.....but later on I have to go MELT at a 4:00 pm Braves game.
> 
> Goin' to da pool today



Meebee......


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Can't believe my loader didn't get cranked up after only 3 hours sleep yesterday


Today wear you earplugs to bed, that way if we get a little roudy in here you can still sleep.


OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Nothing like sleeping in till 9:30....


Mernin



slip said:


> aw man
> 
> 
> mornin folks...
> nothing like waking up to Koda in my face....then he sneezed on me..


What up dudeKoda was just payin ya back for puttin that popper in his chew toy.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> aw man
> 
> 
> mornin folks...
> nothing like waking up to Koda in my face....then he sneezed on me..



Slip....Dog snot is pure love!
They only share it wid the ones they love!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Ever bake your bacon??  It works!!



Ever Bake your rice?? The best!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin yet.....Fixin to head to Doug's and cut his grass then later on I have to go MELT at a 4:00 pm Braves game.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Peachy!
> 
> Could I get directions to your pool?



Yup, walk out my back gate and through my neighbor's gate.  Don't forget the key...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're kidding right?? Heat on medium, turn often and don't cook it too long.
> 
> Oh, I see, you're like my wife. She can't cook anything that has to be tended either. Now if it's something that can go in the crock pot or oven for an hour or so she's all about that.



You make it sound so easy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup, walk out my back gate and through my neighbor's gate.  Don't forget the key...



Hmmmm.....What's she look like?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hmmmm.....What's she look like?



Chuck....git pics


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Today wear you earplugs to bed, that way if we get a little roudy in here you can still sleep.



Think where I messed up was going right to bed when I got home.I usually stay up until 2ish


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up dudeKoda was just payin ya back for puttin that popper in his chew toy.


i was just thinkin about doing that yesterday....but i would feel bad if he had a heart attack he's real gun shy.


chuckb7718 said:


> Slip....Dog snot is pure love!
> They only share it wid the ones they love!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Chuck....git pics



Side by sides, or individuals?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ever Bake your rice?? The best!!!



I can vouch for him on this, I'm gonna try it next time I make it (of course I'll probably have to call for a walk-thru!) 

SassySaturday Folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Howdy Keebs. Y'all didn't introduce Troy and Yara to any SOWEGA cough medicine did you?? They're movin kinda slow this morning...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can vouch for him on this, I'm gonna try it next time I make it (of course I'll probably have to call for a walk-thru!)
> 
> SassySaturday Folks!!






Yeah...it's gonna be 'Sassy' alright, when I'm sweatin' my BUTT off this afternoon.

Gotta go Fire up the grill for some ballpark weenies and corn on the cob


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can vouch for him on this, I'm gonna try it next time I make it (of course I'll probably have to call for a walk-thru!)
> 
> SassySaturday Folks!!



How "sassy" is it?
Fitzbeccaville is less than an hour away!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Keebs. Y'all didn't introduce Troy and Yara to any SOWEGA cough medicine did you?? They're movin kinda slow this morning...


Naaaww, didn't work out, 1-I was on my lunch hour 2 - I is OUT of dat stuff! 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...it's gonna be 'Sassy' alright, when I'm sweatin' my BUTT off this afternoon.
> 
> Gotta go Fire up the grill for some ballpark weenies and corn on the cob


HHhhmmm, sounds like a good idea for me later on too!   Get plenty of pics of Jman for me today!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> How "sassy" is it?
> Fitzbeccaville is less than an hour away!!!



 I'll nebber tell! 
Dat's riiiiight! Brang it on!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Think where I messed up was going right to bed when I got home.I usually stay up until 2ish


I try to stay up for a few hours myself, but not this week. I should be back to (normal, regular, shoot I'll never be right) on scedule by monday. 



slip said:


> i was just thinkin about doing that yesterday....but i would feel bad if he had a heart attack he's real gun shy.


Well try it on your mom's dog then.



Keebs said:


> I can vouch for him on this, I'm gonna try it next time I make it (of course I'll probably have to call for a walk-thru!)
> 
> SassySaturday Folks!!


Mernin
Ya'll done messed Carter all up, he keeps mumblin sumfin about Tiffany Amber now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mernin
> Ya'll done messed Carter all up, he keeps mumblin sumfin about Tiffany Amber now.




after watching him yesterday I'm thinking he may want to be an astronaut one day!   He LIKES being airborne!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> after watching him yesterday I'm thinking he may want to be an astronaut one day!   He LIKES being airborne!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Nevermind... I remember.  Hold on to your highchair Carter!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nevermind... I remember.  Hold on to your highchair Carter!!!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, hello fine folks.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> BATTLE-AXE



Not at 4f 9....she too short for an axe....maybe  HATCHET


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Too lazy to load the boat up...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

modern_yeoman said:


> Well, hello fine folks.....


Hey modeo, how goes it? 



jmfauver said:


> Not at 4f 9....she too short for an axe....maybe  HATCHET




 Mornin tiny!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 26, 2010)

Well we're leavin' N'awlins. And just in time too. We'll prolly stop in Mobile at the Best Buy to see about Bubba a new puter. Ya see, folks in N'awlins love their car horns. Last night there was a bunch of car horns sounding so Bubba looked out the winder to see what the ruckus was about. I was drinkin' a chocolate martini and workin'. I noticed that Bubba was foolin' around doin' sumpin at the wonder but just thought he was enjoyin' lickin' a different winder er a change. Next thing I know Bubba done picked up the chair and was about to smash the winder. When I looked out there was them Swedish models and Bubba wanted to go see them. When I went to grab the chair from him I knocked over my chocolate martini onto his puter. He was really upset about not bein' able to see those models. I guess their surgical enhancements got his eye so je didn't notice their adam's apples.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey modeo, how goes it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He asked for it......morn...I mean almost afternoon Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Too lazy to load the boat up...



 lazzy or are you sick??? 
I "heard" you actually delivered my present!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He asked for it......morn...I mean almost afternoon Keebs



It ain't "afternoon" until 12:01 in my book!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lazzy or are you sick???
> I "heard" you actually delivered my present!!


 
Well, if Yara delivered mine to him that might explain his lack of motivation today...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lazzy or are you sick???
> I "heard" you actually delivered my present!!





Yes, I delivered, and there are pics to prove it. I`m sure they will surface shortly...  Only for you Keebs, only for you. 

Ain`t sick, old injuries.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Too lazy to load the boat up...


Does that mean your not going to come over and cut my grass?



Bubbette said:


> Well we're leavin' N'awlins. And just in time too. We'll prolly stop in Mobile at the Best Buy to see about Bubba a new puter. Ya see, folks in N'awlins love their car horns. Last night there was a bunch of car horns sounding so Bubba looked out the winder to see what the ruckus was about. I was drinkin' a chocolate martini and workin'. I noticed that Bubba was foolin' around doin' sumpin at the wonder but just thought he was enjoyin' lickin' a different winder er a change. Next thing I know Bubba done picked up the chair and was about to smash the winder. When I looked out there was them Swedish models and Bubba wanted to go see them. When I went to grab the chair from him I knocked over my chocolate martini onto his puter. He was really upset about not bein' able to see those models. I guess their surgical enhancements got his eye so je didn't notice their adam's apples.


Good thing you were there to straiten him out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Does that mean your not going to come over and cut my grass?






Heck no!!! It won`t get but so high, then it quits growin`. Think wildlife habitat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if Yara delivered mine to him that might explain his lack of motivation today...






Nicodemus said:


> Yes, I delivered, and there are pics to prove it. I`m sure they will surface shortly...  Only for you Keebs, only for you.
> 
> Ain`t sick, old injuries.


 Thank you kindly, darlin'!
Well, if you're feeling "lazy" you could go *scooter-pootin* and ride the roads eastward! 



Bubbette said:


> Well we're leavin' N'awlins. And just in time too. We'll prolly stop in Mobile at the Best Buy to see about Bubba a new puter. Ya see, folks in N'awlins love their car horns. Last night there was a bunch of car horns sounding so Bubba looked out the winder to see what the ruckus was about. I was drinkin' a chocolate martini and workin'. I noticed that Bubba was foolin' around doin' sumpin at the wonder but just thought he was enjoyin' lickin' a different winder er a change. Next thing I know Bubba done picked up the chair and was about to smash the winder. When I looked out there was them Swedish models and Bubba wanted to go see them. When I went to grab the chair from him I knocked over my chocolate martini onto his puter. He was really upset about not bein' able to see those models. I guess their surgical enhancements got his eye so je didn't notice their adam's apples.


 BUBBETTE!!!  Might as well get me a new one too, coffee & lap tops don't mix well!! 
Ya'll have a safe trip home!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Heck no!!! It won`t get but so high, then it quits growin`. Think wildlife habitat!!!



_That's_ th' ticket - "go green!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thank you kindly, darlin'!
> Well, if you're feeling "lazy" you could go *scooter-pootin* and ride the roads eastward!





If I didn`t have some scheduled linework to have to get up early in the mornin` to do, I would do that very thing. 

I am fixin` to check on them peas. I`ll let you know.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Heck no!!! It won`t get but so high, then it quits growin`. Think wildlife habitat!!!


wonder if SGG would go for that.
The way it going I'll have to do that or hook the bushhog up to the tractor.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well try it on your mom's dog then.



great idea


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Bacon was ok....a little on the overdone side......still edible....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I didn`t have some scheduled linework to have to get up early in the mornin` to do, I would do that very thing.
> 
> I am fixin` to check on them peas. I`ll let you know.


Don't forget to pencil me & Mama in somewhere, somehow Monday around noonish!!



OutFishHim said:


> Bacon was ok....a little on the overdone side......still edible....



 I LIKE my bacon crispy!!
Mornin sista!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

ok folks i gotta question..

what makes FPG...primitive?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well we're leavin' N'awlins. And just in time too. We'll prolly stop in Mobile at the Best Buy to see about Bubba a new puter. Ya see, folks in N'awlins love their car horns. Last night there was a bunch of car horns sounding so Bubba looked out the winder to see what the ruckus was about. I was drinkin' a chocolate martini and workin'. I noticed that Bubba was foolin' around doin' sumpin at the wonder but just thought he was enjoyin' lickin' a different winder er a change. Next thing I know Bubba done picked up the chair and was about to smash the winder. When I looked out there was them Swedish models and Bubba wanted to go see them. When I went to grab the chair from him I knocked over my chocolate martini onto his puter. He was really upset about not bein' able to see those models. I guess their surgical enhancements got his eye so je didn't notice their adam's apples.



 Bubbette, you shoulda let him make physical contact with them....you wouldn't have any of these issues that you have now....gimpin' around and buyin' new puters.....not to mention he would have been Gun Shy for the rest of the trip. Then you coulda relaxed!!!

Y'all be safe!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget to pencil me & Mama in somewhere, somehow Monday around noonish!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Sista!  How are you this fine day?



slip said:


> ok folks i gotta question..
> 
> what makes FPG...primitive?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> ok folks i gotta question..
> 
> what makes FPG...primitive?



Mud wrestling. About as primitive as it gets.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!  How are you this fine day?





dougefresh said:


> Mud wrestling. About as primitive as it gets.



and why is WAR...called war?

and who names these things?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> ok folks i gotta question..
> 
> what makes FPG...primitive?


uuuhhh, tents???  the fact it is not held in a motel/hotel?? 



OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!  How are you this fine day?


Good, fixin to get better, gotta make my list of things I wanna try to do this coming week, do some piddlin, maybe get the round pen ready for some ground work on Kebo, lots to do if I wanna do........... 
How YOU doin? 



dougefresh said:


> Mud wrestling. About as primitive as it gets.


well yeah, that too..........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> great idea



Oyvey, your poor Mama!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> and why is WAR...called war?
> 
> and who names these things?



Woody's Annual Rondezvous.

Some voted for Fall Annual Gathering instead of  FPG, but some didn't like it.....



Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, tents???  the fact it is not held in a motel/hotel??
> 
> 
> Good, fixin to get better, gotta make my list of things I wanna try to do this coming week, do some piddlin, maybe get the round pen ready for some ground work on Kebo, lots to do if I wanna do...........
> ...



I am good!  Got off to a very late start today and thinking about going to the pool.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Woody's Annual Rondezvous.
> 
> Some voted for Fall Annual Gathering instead of  FPG, but some didn't like it.....
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, speaking of pools............ I hope to send you something today!! 

Oh slip??  Most of the time a poll is started to get ideas & it's voted on, other times, a name just "fits"!   (Kebofest)


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of pools............ I hope to send you something today!!
> 
> Oh slip??  Most of the time a poll is started to get ideas & it's voted on, other times, a name just "fits"!   (Kebofest)



You better send it to me!

I can't wait for Kebofest!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Woody's Annual Rondezvous.
> 
> Some voted for Fall Annual Gathering instead of  FPG, but some didn't like it.....
> 
> ...


yeah maybe we oughta just stick with FPG....


Keebs said:


> Oh slip??  Most of the time a poll is started to get ideas & it's voted on, other times, a name just "fits"!   (Kebofest)



thanks for the answers ladies...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You better send it to me!
> 
> I can't wait for Kebofest!







slip said:


> yeah maybe we oughta just stick with FPG....
> 
> 
> thanks for the answers ladies...


You're welcome, NOW we just gotta get you to said gatherings!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> thinking about going to the pool.



   That's what ya git for THINKING


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

okeydokey folks, gotta make myself get out of this recliner & find some trou, uuuhh, I mean something to do.......... Ya'll have a great Saturday.............. 
Jeff?  same request to you for Jman's birthday that I sent to Nicodemus!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah maybe we oughta just stick with FPG....
> 
> 
> thanks for the answers ladies...



No problem shorty......



Jeff C. said:


> That's what ya git for THINKING



Oh yea?  Just for that.....I'm going!  Right now!  Just looked at radar and it's clear!



Keebs said:


> okeydokey folks, gotta make myself get out of this recliner & find some trou, uuuhh, I mean something to do.......... Ya'll have a great Saturday..............
> Jeff?  same request to you for Jman's birthday that I sent to Nicodemus!



Have fun Sista........my phone is on........


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 26, 2010)

Welllll hello, internet is running a bit faster today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> okeydokey folks, gotta make myself get out of this recliner & find some trou, uuuhh, I mean something to do.......... Ya'll have a great Saturday..............
> Jeff?  same request to you for Jman's birthday that I sent to Nicodemus!



No problem Keebs



OutFishHim said:


> No problem shorty......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And I'm having a Rita!!!!

Have Fun!!!



flyfisher76544 said:


> Welllll hello, internet is running a bit faster today.



What up FF!!!

Alrighty...gotta go get the Corn on the cobb and Dogs off the grill.

Y'all have a FINE day!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up FF!!!
> 
> Alrighty...gotta go get the Corn on the cobb and Dogs off the grill.
> 
> Y'all have a FINE day!!!



Howdy Jeff! Been staying busy.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No problem shorty......


dont even start with me lady....




flyfisher76544 said:


> Welllll hello, internet is running a bit faster today.



Howdy FF...keepin safe over there?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy FF...keepin safe over there?



Yepper Slip, it has been...well sorta quiet here...knock on wood. Just tired of this heat.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Welllll hello, internet is running a bit faster today.



Well hello to you stranger!  How've you been?



Jeff C. said:


> And I'm having a Rita!!!!
> 
> Have Fun!!!



I don't think I've been up long enough to start drinking yet....

Speaking of Ritas, look what I found yesterday on base.....think it'll kill me?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> dont even start with me lady....





  Have you lost your everlovin` mind? Don`t you realize that she will be at the Blast? Do you know what this Pirate will do to you now? Do you think I will risk life and limb to try to peel her off of you? 

You`re in trouble, big trouble...


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you lost your everlovin` mind? Don`t you realize that she will be at the Blast? Do you know what this Pirate will do to you now? Do you think I will risk life and limb to try to peel her off of you?
> 
> You`re in trouble, big trouble...



aint skeerd...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you lost your everlovin` mind? Don`t you realize that she will be at the Blast? Do you know what this Pirate will do to you now? Do you think I will risk life and limb to try to peel her off of you?
> 
> You`re in trouble, big trouble...



 

And I'm gonna cut his hair!



slip said:


> aint skeerd...



So you _did_ look at my pictures, didn't you.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And I'm gonna cut his hair!





Will you save me enough of it to tie to my lodgepole on my tipi? Trade you another arrowhead for your trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And I'm gonna cut his hair!



 Can I have a lock for my lockett from my Moppett?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So you _did_ look at my pictures, didn't you.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Will you save me enough of it to tie to my lodgepole on my tipi? Trade you another arrowhead for your trouble.





Keebs said:


> Can I have a lock for my lockett from my Moppett?!?!



There will be enough locks for everyone!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

im going back to bed....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> im going back to bed....



Awww!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> im going back to bed....



You da one that said you ain't skeered!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> im going back to bed....





You git back here!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Slip done stirred up a fire ant bed!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Alright, I need to go to the grocery store and get stuff to make my blackberry pie....




And go to the pool!




Catch ya'll later!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip done stirred up a fire ant bed!



opps.




gunna go see if my 'shelter' from the winter is still standing


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 26, 2010)

Afternoon yall


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Afternoon yall



What up DJ


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 26, 2010)

Well maybe rain will come thru quick or nor at all and i can head to barnesvile to see some old tractors and some fireworks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:
			
		

> Alright, I need to go to the grocery store and get stuff to make my blackberry pie....


 
Don't forget to pick the seeds out..


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

arggh..


got my box from track of the wolf..

sent me the wrong sheath and the knife is way smaller then i thought...dont even fit my hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> arggh..
> 
> 
> got my box from track of the wolf..
> ...


 

Return it, get your money refunded, save your pennies and talk to Mr. Tabor..


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 26, 2010)

Just left Best Buy in Mobile,AL with a new puter for Bubbq. Good thing there are no wanna be Swedish models in SOWEGA or we'd fer sure be in trouble.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 26, 2010)

Flying in low for an afternoon HOWDY FOLKS>>>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

Afternoon all!!  My schedule got changed so instead of working 4 days of 12's I'm working 2 midnights instead!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> arggh..
> 
> 
> got my box from track of the wolf..
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Return it, get your money refunded, save your pennies and talk to Mr. Tabor..



Listen to Miguel Slip...he knows what he's talking about.   And if he gives ya any song and dance story, just PM me and I'll get it squared away for ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Listen to Miguel Slip...he knows what he's talking about.   And if he gives ya any song and dance story, just PM me and I'll get it squared away for ya!





Yep, sounds like a plan, and Slip has got back up!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all!!  My schedule got changed so instead of working 4 days of 12's I'm working 2 midnights instead!!



Well that sounds great Mill.   When's the BBQ?       I know...FPG!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well that sounds great Mill. When's the BBQ?  I know...FPG!


 
BBQ?? Last I heard Quack was providing steaks and likker for the whole bunch at the FPG..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well that sounds great Mill.   When's the BBQ?       I know...FPG!




Hope you can make it!!  How's the shoulder, you given anymore thought to steroid shots??




Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ?? Last I heard Quack was providing steaks and likker for the whole bunch at the FPG..








Dang Nic!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Return it, get your money refunded, save your pennies and talk to Mr. Tabor..



Excellent advice. I am saving for Number 3 from Raleigh. Course don't matter how many I get...Boneboy will have more.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you can make it!!  How's the shoulder, you given anymore thought to steroid shots??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry Quack, I can just drink beer with my steak if that will save ya some money.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ?? Last I heard Quack was providing steaks and likker for the whole bunch at the FPG..



aw man, Quack yer so kind!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

And if anyone wants to know why Lions eat their young...
Luckily everyone came away unscathed...more hassle than anything...Mr. X (insert name here) had an insurance card dated back to 2006.    EXPIRED!   Oh well...maybe I'll find a front end cheap.   Who knows.    Subpoena for 8-26-10.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you can make it!!  How's the shoulder, you given anymore thought to steroid shots??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking that would have to wait til last resort before surgery!   I don't do needles!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Excellent advice. I am saving for Number 3 from Raleigh. Course don't matter how many I get...Boneboy will have more.



Yeah...I'm a tad short (read that as one) of two dozen Tabors!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't worry Quack, I can just drink beer with my steak if that will save ya some money.








slip said:


> aw man, Quack yer so kind!



T-Bone steak for Slip!!!





boneboy96 said:


> And if anyone wants to know why Lions eat their young...
> Luckily everyone came away unscathed...more hassle than anything...Mr. X (insert name here) had an insurance card dated back to 2006.    EXPIRED!   Oh well...maybe I'll find a front end cheap.   Who knows.    Subpoena for 8-26-10.





That blows, at least no injury.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking that would have to wait til last resort before surgery!   I don't do needles!





I'm scared to death of needles too, but when the pain gets bad enough you'll beg for a shot!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

That sun sure does wear you out......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That sun sure does wear you out......





Yes it does...


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> T-Bone steak for Slip!!!



i caught that...


fiber bar for quack.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes it does...



How's my favorite Quacker today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm scared to death of needles too, but when the pain gets bad enough you'll beg for a shot!!



I feel like I'm getting closer to that point!   But not just Yet!   I'm hoping I'll get off my lazy butt and keep up with the physical therapy exercises and the cervical traction.      I'm bad about keeping up once I start to feel better!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i caught that...
> 
> 
> fiber bar for quack.



  U're too much!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U're too much!



 dunno what your talking about


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i caught that...
> 
> 
> fiber bar for quack.









OutFishHim said:


> How's my favorite Quacker today?





Wonderful, had a large time at Gregs last night and only have to work 2 nights vs 4 days!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> dunno what your talking about



Yeah...I hear ignorance is bliss!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonderful, had a large time at Gregs last night and only have to work 2 nights vs 4 days!!



Did he change his avatar yet?



Think I'm gonna go to the store and get some steaks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did he change his avatar yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna go to the store and get some steaks!





I dunno, I haven't talked to him yet!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5061161#post5061161


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5061161#post5061161


 
Coozie does have a way with the chicks....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did he change his avatar yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna go to the store and get some steaks!



Cool, I'll pick up some beer, and sides. What time is supper.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Cool, I'll pick up some beer, and sides. What time is supper.



careful what you ask for...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm hungry!      Just sayin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5061161#post5061161


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Shoot ya, that was a good ride on the loader. Sure would have been nice if the sun would have went down while I was on it, cuz then it would be time to head home.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> careful what you ask for...





Steaks, beer, good company...what's to worry about.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

*Coozies Travels with Jerzey.....*

 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5061230&posted=1#post5061230


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm one tired tour guide I know that...poor Coozie done wore me out with all his antics...for those in the know wait till ya see how much fun he had with Jersey....unfortunately he didn't get a chance to go out on the boat with her because of our tight schedule but I will say he certainly showed her the meaning of "dirt road sport"


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm one tired tour guide I know that...poor Coozie done wore me out with all his antics...for those in the know wait till ya see how much fun he had with Jersey....unfortunately he didn't get a chance to go out on the boat with her because of our tight schedule but I will say he certainly showed her the meaning of "dirt road sport"



Don't forget how Coozie brought so many together!!!









More pics to follow.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 537362



hmm..

wonder how many trail cameras were in them woods...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> hmm..
> 
> wonder how many trail cameras were in them woods...


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kooz got a show...again


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

coozie has that effect on women


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>



how long you think before its posted in our very own TC forum?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> coozie has that effect on women



He isn't so Innocent ya know.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> how long you think before its posted in our very own TC forum?



Do ya need a bed time story and a warm cup of cocoa? Stop whining it's not attractive!


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 537359
> 
> View attachment 537360
> 
> ...


 


Let me enhance that last photo and see what is reflecting in the truck paint!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> Let me enhance that last photo and see what is reflecting in the truck paint!



Absolutely NOTHING!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Absolutely NOTHING!!!!


 


Wanna bet? Enhanced photos! $10 ea! PM your orders!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Absolutely NOTHING!!!!


 
Glad you said that and not me..


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> Wanna bet? Enhanced photos! $10 ea! PM your orders!



Ahem.... give it your best shot! Remember Otis... I'm older and wiser!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you said that and not me..



Wisenheimer! I will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned! Ok... i'm ok now.... go on.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


>



 that's for adding fuel to the fire!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wisenheimer! I will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned! Ok... i'm ok now.... go on.



Deep breath, a few sips of bourbon, and you`ll be fine.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow. T's n Tatoos. Must be you.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> that's for adding fuel to the fire!



i was laughing at otis, not the mexican....promise!


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ahem.... give it your best shot! Remember Otis... I'm older and wiser!


 

And computers are my friend. You'd be surprised at what I can do. 




You were right Miguel....A-


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Deep breath, a few sips of bourbon, and you`ll be fine.



About to go out on the boat, so I'll be fiiiiiine. Plus he don't bother me none Nic. I eat little boys like him for lunch


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wisenheimer! I will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned, i will not be banned! Ok... i'm ok now.... go on.


   


Nicodemus said:


> Deep breath, a few sips of bourbon, and you`ll be fine.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> And computers are my friend. You'd be surprised at what I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ppfffttttttt.... pleeeaseee.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ahem.... give it your best shot! Remember Otis... I'm older and wiser!



?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ppfffttttttt...


 
Too many beans??


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> About to go out on the boat, so I'll be fiiiiiine. Plus he don't bother me none Nic. I eat little boys like him for lunch


 


Shut yo mouth Self!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> ?


whaaaaaaaaat?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of lunch.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too many beans??



I gotsta give it to ya... you're quick and sharp!

I'm off.... ttyl!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok...who wants a cold drink??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Ok...who wants a cold drink??
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/nCRSJkEGMUj8JH-P0EVy_Qu9ODfxYLY0y5QqIeJTa1Y?feat=embedwebsite


 
Bring it!!!! I'll be right here waitin.


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

Found me a boat in the desert today. Me and the boy will be camping under the stars and catching all the fish next weekend.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Ok...who wants a cold drink??



Give me a few more hours till I clock out then a few more hours to make it northHope there is some mixer left by then.


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

Yall wake up!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 26, 2010)

otis said:


> yall wake up!



no!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> Yall wake up!



Who, what, Thanks Dude it just about time for me to get off work.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 26, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Wow. T's n Tatoos. Never seen your picture before but must be you.





YaraG. said:


> whaaaaaaaaat?



Not your fault Yara.  It's mine - I apologize.  Guess I'm just thinkin about my daughter.  Clean cut kids in the South, and others in the North.  And how everybody affects everybody. SORRY.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> Found me a boat in the desert today. Me and the boy will be camping under the stars and catching all the fish next weekend.


 
There aren't any fish in the desert you idjit...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Honey, I'm home!
I really enjoyed the trip but could have done without the knee injury. Passed thru several thunderstorms between Pensacola and Cottondale but overall a nice 9 hour drive home. Stopped at the Bass Pro in Mobile for some jig tying stuff, and Best Buy for a new puter( remember last nights Chocolate Martini? half the keys don't work now). Good to be back in the lazyboy recliner and hate i missed the good time at Blackbeards last night.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 26, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Not your fault Yara.  It's mine - I apologize.  Guess I'm just thinkin about my daughter.  Clean cut kids in the South, and others in the North.  And how everybody affects everybody. SORRY.



I understand your views, completely. Yes, you and I come from different worlds but not really. I was initially concerned that I wouldn't fit in the south but I did just fine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Honey, I'm home!
> I really enjoyed the trip but could have done without the knee injury. Passed thru several thunderstorms between Pensacola and Cottondale but overall a nice 9 hour drive home. Stopped at the Bass Pro in Mobile for some jig tying stuff, and Best Buy for a new puter( remember last nights Chocolate Martini? half the keys don't work now). Good to be back in the lazyboy recliner and hate i missed the good time at Blackbeards last night.





You missed a good time last night! And the hug Yara had for you, she gave to me. And no, I ain`t givin` it to you!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 26, 2010)

Robert,
Glad you made it back mostly in one piece!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I understand your views, completely. Yes, you and I come from different worlds but not really. I was initially concerned that I wouldn't fit in the south but I did just fine.


 
I think you're gonna do just fine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that is til you step on some crunchy lettuce in the dark.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You missed a good time last night! And the hug Yara had for you, she gave to me. And no, I ain`t givin` it to you!!


why not? Dat hug is mine and i want it!  



wickedjester said:


> Robert,
> Glad you made it back mostly in one piece!


Thanks, Chris!
I guess reports of your demise were premature. Welcome back from the dark side.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> why not? Dat hug is mine and i want it!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Chris!
> I guess reports of your demise were premature. Welcome back from the dark side.



Thanks,All a misunderstanding!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Thanks,All a misunderstanding!
> 
> I did however have a bunch wanna throw me under the bus.....


 
They didn't know you were a professional bus dodger did they?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey folks! I haven't stopped in for quite some time. Everyone been doing okay? Have missed ya'll!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They didn't know you were a professional bus dodger did they?



It seems Im something....

pm sent,Surprise me please


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey folks! I haven't stopped in for quite some time. Everyone been doing okay? Have missed ya'll!!!



Hey Sara!!  Hope everything is good with yall


----------



## Artmom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Hey friend!*



bigox911 said:


> Hey Sara!!  Hope everything is good with yall



Yes, just fine. My girls and I swam most of the day today, here at the house. Sure coulda used some cool beverages like the ones pictured in yer post!!!

Hope you are doing well, Lee!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey look y'all! A new gal!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> It seems Im something....
> 
> pm sent,Surprise me please


 
Surprise sent.



Artmom said:


> Yes, just fine. My girls and I swam most of the day today, here at the house. Sure coulda used some cool beverages like the ones pictured in yer post!!!
> 
> Hope you are doing well, Lee!


 
Are you kidding?? All you had to do is ask and you'da had multiple offers to bring cold drinks to your pool from this crowd...

How've you been?


----------



## Artmom (Jun 26, 2010)

*heehee*



pbradley said:


> Hey look y'all! A new gal!




Hey King Philip!!! 
I know, I know...BUT I DID have to sell a home, find 
 another, move, unpack a whole house, so on so forth; I'm back, now, though!

Been getting in plenty of fishing this summer? Geez, how can you stand this heat?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Surprise sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Along with some of them big palm fans too...I'm sure


----------



## Artmom (Jun 26, 2010)

*Ha!*



bigox911 said:


> Along with some of them big palm fans too...I'm sure



Aw, I'm sure! Nah! I'm shy...


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 26, 2010)

Nite Yall

Gonna waste some gas in Da Jeep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite Yall
> 
> Gonna waste some gas in Da Jeep


 

You had beans for lunch too huh?

Later dood.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I understand your views, completely. Yes, you and I come from different worlds but not really. I was initially concerned that I wouldn't fit in the south but I did just fine.


we are all our own people, even down here...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're gonna do just fine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that is til you step on some crunchy lettuce in the dark.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 26, 2010)

HOME HOME HOME HOME HOME!  


Told yall that idiot didn't have a heart attack! I knew it, I just danged knew it.  The kids walked into the hospital room as the Doctor was discharging him and giving him instructions on how to manage his ULCER!  and to return to the ER if he worsened.    I knew the evil step-wench was lying.   She was still screaming heart attack last night and she KNEW it wasn't.   

Some people.  

Oh well, the trip after that was fun. We spent WAY too much money at Gander Mountain. Found out Hop's has closed so Outback had to suffice. Everyone got new camo for summer and t-shirts and hats and goodies. Fishbait got me a reversible HSS and the quick connect tree strap so I won't go clankity clankity anymore with the old safety harness.   

And no matter what Wobbert-Woo  says, Fishbait did not get me the HSS so he could hang me from the ceiling fan.   

The best part of the trip was Fishbait picking up my heart's desire and realizing why, I have been foaming at the mouth for a Franchi model i12 or a 720. He loved the way it felt. I've been throwing it around for almost a year. I don't think he'll have a problem if one shows up anytime soon.    


Other than that, I'm all tuckered out and headed to bed.  

Night all.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 26, 2010)

I can understand someone lying about not putting seran wrap on the toilet seat....or salt on a tooth brush...but lying about having a heart attack?  That is jacked up!!


I'd pay good money to see that ceiling fan going round and round with bug hanging off one end of it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I'd pay good money to see that ceiling fan going round and round with bug hanging off one end of it


 
You had the same visual I did huh?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 26, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I can understand someone lying about not putting seran wrap on the toilet seat....or salt on a tooth brush...but lying about having a heart attack?  That is jacked up!!
> 
> 
> I'd pay good money to see that ceiling fan going round and round with bug hanging off one end of it




You just don't know these people. Crap like that right there is the very reason we've fought for the last 12 years to keep them as far away from the kids as possible. I wanted to raise decent, God fearing kids that turned out to be productive members of society.   So far our plan has worked.  They're good kids that know the "other" family is a little  

They just got through lying about the step-monster having lung cancer.  She claimed she had it and it turned out, she had a cyst on her esophagus.  

Idiot doesn't even begin to describe it.  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> You had the same visual I did huh?




Yeah yeah yeah.... WWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Round and round I go as I puke all over the place.    


Okay, NOW I'm going to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.... WWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Round and round I go as I puke all over the place.
> 
> ...


 



Night Ms. Bugsy..


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

I like coffee....just saying


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> I like coffee....just saying



I do too. I like the way this Keurig works but you can't get enough grounds in that little cup for some double leaded. Those little sample cups don't make it strong enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> I like coffee....just saying


 
I've got some Jamaican Blue Mountain I'm fixin to brew. Want some?


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I do too. I like the way this Keurig works but you can't get enough grounds in that little cup for some double leaded. Those little sample cups don't make it strong enough.


 

To complicated. Cup / water / microwave / spoon / stir / neutra sweet / stir / drink 







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got some Jamaican Blue Mountain I'm fixin to brew. Want some?


 


uuummmm NO. I don't care how good they say bat droppings are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

Otis said:


> To complicated. Cup / water / microwave / spoon / stir / neutra sweet / stir / drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's some of the best bat droppins I ever had...

Nutra Sweet???


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

buncha crazy old people....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> buncha crazy old people....


 
Oh,,,,,,,,,,that hurt...........I'm going to cry myself to sleep on that one..


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh,,,,,,,,,,that hurt...........I'm going to cry myself to sleep on that one..



Night dude


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2010)

slip said:


> buncha crazy old people....



EXCuse ME???  Did I hear you correctly?!?! 

I like coffee too.......... Gevalia, pretty much anything that has mocha in it............


----------



## Otis (Jun 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well it's some of the best bat droppins I ever had...
> 
> Nutra Sweet???


 

So you like your coffee straight black?  With bat droppings in it? 





slip said:


> buncha crazy old people....


 


go lick some windows with Seth


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> Night dude



Where'd you go??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Where are the drivelers at?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

I dunno, they all juss weft!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Quack? that you???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, they all juss weft!!!



I see a few below, but they so do not want to play


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I see a few below, but they so do not want to play



They can be that way sometimes!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

I's here....just busy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I's here....just busy



how busy r ya?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I's here....just busy




We need that clean water


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> They can be that way sometimes!



Looks like it me and you.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> how busy r ya?


Right now we are pumping out 2.3 million gallons of water per hour.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> We need that clean water



Gettin it just as clean as we can

Raw water turbidity is 5 NTU,when it comes thru our filters it is .03 NTU


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm also chatting with a fireman friend on facebook.I have concerns about low water pressure on the south end of the county


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Looks like it me and you.


aannnddd Jefffffff!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Right now we are pumping out 2.3 million gallons of water per hour.
> 
> 
> Gettin it just as clean as we can
> ...


Luv it when you talk Greek like that!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm also chatting with a fireman friend on facebook.I have concerns about low water pressure on the south end of the county



And multi-tasker toooo, man you're gooood!!!  
ok, I'm gone this time, promise!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Translated.  It a heck of a lot cleaner going out then coming in.



Good night Keebs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2010)

So happy I stood out in the heat all day... Man I'm tarred!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Should have had a caprisun


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where'd you go??



power went out for a little over a hour... no storms or nothin.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> power went out for a little over a hour... no storms or nothin.



Did you kick the plug on the puter?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2010)

and he was looking for a soul to steal!!When came a cross a Drivler and he was drivling it hot! The devil said,I guess you didn't know it but I'm a drivler too! Here yall go!!!!!!!!!!!! K TTYL


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did you kick the plug on the puter?



i think i kicked the plug for the whole dadgum neighborhood! ... everyone was out in their yard with a flashlight...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Good Night you fine folks!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i think i kicked the plug for the whole dadgum neighborhood! ... everyone was out in their yard with a flashlight...




"HEY... The power went out,grab a flashlight and meet me in the frontyard"


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Night you fine folks!



G'nite


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> "HEY... The power went out,grab a flashlight and meet me in the frontyard"



yeah...kinda odd


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

Time for some coffee...Since Slip wants to call everyone old,he gets nothing!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're gonna do just fine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that is til you step on some crunchy lettuce in the dark.....





slip said:


> we are all our own people, even down here...



I haven't stepped on anything, or haven't squashed an armadillo.... but I did get to shoooosh a cow back into it's feild, so it wasn't roadkill. Awwwee how sweet... yada yada yada. ...... off fishin!!!!!! Ttyl


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Mornin FolksWell I've made it back to being a daywalker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksWell I've made it back to being a daywalker


 
Does this mean you get to monitor SGG's cash outflow better?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolksWell I've made it back to being a daywalker



yeah you made it out,but can you stay out of the darkness?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this mean you get to monitor SGG's cash outflow better?


NO



Jeff Raines said:


> yeah you made it out,but can you stay out of the darkness?


Gona have too


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> NO
> 
> 
> Gona have too



Wish I could

Lunchtime,gotta fix my ham sammiches


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 537359
> 
> View attachment 537360
> 
> ...




Oh myyyyyyyyyy!!!  Cooz has ALL the fun!!




Keebs said:


> Quack? that you???





Uhmm yep, it is now???   Hiya Keebzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyyy!!! Cooz has ALL the fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, you do know that they won't hear you when you are quoting 12 hour old posts don't you??

This daytime thing takes some getting used to for you doesn't it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, you do know that they won't hear you when you are quoting 12 hour old posts don't you??
> 
> This daytime thing takes some getting used to for you doesn't it?





Okay Pops, let's review this ONE more time.  I just got off the midnight, having some "breakfast" and logged on.  IF, I remember correctly I told you last night that I could no longer log onto GON at work.  Please correct me if I'm wrong, if you're not too absorbed in your old little world...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyyy!!!  Cooz has ALL the fun!!
> Uhmm yep, it is now???   Hiya Keebzzzzzzz!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, you do know that they won't hear you when you are quoting 12 hour old posts don't you??
> 
> This daytime thing takes some getting used to for you doesn't it?



Mornin fellas.

Gonna be another hot one!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF, I remember correctly I told you last night that I could no longer log onto GON at work.



Well that sux


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh myyyyyyyyyy!!!  Cooz has ALL the fun!!



That truck needs a better wax job


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> That truck needs a better wax job



Truer words have never been spoken!
Mornin Jeff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay Pops, let's review this ONE more time. I just got off the midnight, having some "breakfast" and logged on. IF, I remember correctly I told you last night that I could no longer log onto GON at work. Please correct me if I'm wrong, if you're not too absorbed in your old little world...


 
Don't make me send Guido to visit you're drunken old butt...

I bet you can't access those girly sites from work anymore either..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IF, I remember correctly I told you last night that I could no longer log onto GON at work.






chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin fellas.
> 
> Gonna be another hot one!


What up ChuckGood thing I'm on double time


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken!
> Mornin Jeff.


Hey chuck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Anybody got a left handed phillips head screwdriver I can use. Doug never gave mine back...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Good morning Peeps!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're gonna do just fine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that is til you step on some crunchy lettuce in the dark.....



Sounds like salad......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody got a left handed phillips head screwdriver I can use. Doug never gave mine back...



Can't help ya,those LHPHSD's are very rare and only needed in specials situations.I never loan mine out


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Peeps!



Mornin Heather


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody got a left handed phillips head screwdriver I can use. Doug never gave mine back...



Think I have one... the heads a little chewed up.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 27, 2010)

GaMorning folks. Well, today makes 21 Days straight and I need a day off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Can't help ya,those LHPHSD's are very rare and only needed in specials situations.I never loan mine out


 

I also loaned him my reversed thread cresent wrench, and guess what. I need one of those today too...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Heather



Morning Jeff!



OlAlabama said:


> Think I have one... the heads a little chewed up.



Good morning!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> GaMorning folks. Well, today makes 21 Days straight and I need a day off.



Dang Kim!  You need a break!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I also loaned him my reversed thread cresent wrench, and guess what. I need one of those today too...



What sort of project are you working on today, Dear?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Who ya calling crazy?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who ya calling crazy?



Myself. Wanna be crazy with me?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Myself. Wanna be crazy with me?



Thought you'd never ask!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Gotta go do a haircut...........be back later.............


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



Mornin OFH 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody got a left handed phillips head screwdriver I can use. Doug never gave mine back...



I got some WD-40 and Duc Tape.  Will that help?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Myself. Wanna be crazy with me?



If so can I watch?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody got a left handed phillips head screwdriver I can use. Doug never gave mine back...


I told you SGG broke it but I found you one on ebay and it was in the mail. Thanks for calling me out, now nobodys gona let me borrow tools.



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Peeps!


Mornin 

I almost said evnin



Redneck Maguiver said:


> GaMorning folks. Well, today makes 21 Days straight and I need a day off.


Morning to yaI just thought we had it bad here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Thought you'd never ask!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who ya calling crazy you lint licker?



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If so can I watch?



NO! But I'll accidentally let someone steal the video.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What sort of project are you working on today, Dear?


 
DEAR??? Crap, that reminds me, I've got a hunnydo project to handle also....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> NO! But I'll accidentally let someone steal the video.



cool,I'll keep it in the safe


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

The arguing between Tanner and Carter has begun... Gotta go before someone gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DEAR??? Crap, that reminds me, I've got a hunnydo project to handle also....



What you gots to do?

Soon as I get home,I'm gonna eat,then load the detector on the 4wheeler head down the road where pines are being cut.
Right across from a church that was torn down by federal army and used to build a bridge across pumpkinvine creek


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The arguing between Tanner and Carter has begun... Gotta go before someone gets their feelings hurt.



Quit lying, everyone knows you are fixin to go spend some money.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The arguing between Tanner and Carter has begun... Gotta go before someone gets their feelings hurt.


 
Let em' go at it. When they're done they'll qualify for participation in the Political and Spiritual forums...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Quit lying, everyone knows you are fixin to go spend some money.





I thought my 2 girls were the only ones that argue endlessly


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What you gots to do?
> 
> Soon as I get home,I'm gonna eat,then load the detector on the 4wheeler head down the road where pines are being cut.
> Right across from a church that was torn down by federal army and used to build a bridge across pumpkinvine creek



Sound like you might find sumfin. I gots a shovel, will travel.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The arguing between Tanner and Carter has begun... Gotta go before someone gets their feelings hurt.



Honey...you ain't seen nuthin yet!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sound like you might find sumfin. I gots a shovel, will travel.



Just being the digger is boring.I need to get another detector for friends to use,decide weather they like it or not before throwing out a lot of money.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What you gots to do?
> 
> Soon as I get home,I'm gonna eat,then load the detector on the 4wheeler head down the road where pines are being cut.
> Right across from a church that was torn down by federal army and used to build a bridge across pumpkinvine creek



Now that's somethin I could be real interested in!
Good luck and if you find some good stuff , post pics!



dougefresh said:


> Quit lying, everyone knows you are fixin to go spend some money.



Mornin Doug!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

Mornin Peeps.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Moanin' dribbleheads!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Now that's somethin I could be real interested in!
> Good luck and if you find some good stuff , post pics!


A few of my finds


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Quit lying, everyone knows you are fixin to go spend some money.



They were arguing over a cabinet. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let em' go at it. When they're done they'll qualify for participation in the Political and Spiritual forums...



I do believe they could participate already.



Jeff Raines said:


> I thought my 2 girls were the only ones that argue endlessly



They argue about everything.



chuckb7718 said:


> Honey...you ain't seen nuthin yet!



I know!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 27, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin Peeps.....





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' dribbleheads!!



Mornin Tim...Jeff!

Time to go watch Tony!
See ya'll later!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just being the digger is boring.I need to get another detector for friends to use,decide weather they like it or not before throwing out a lot of money.






chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin Doug!


What up



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin Peeps.....


TTTTIIIIMMMaaaYYYlike they say it on SouthPark



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' dribbleheads!!


What up JeffThanks for coming on down and cutting the grass for meit looks real good even better than when I cut it.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They were arguing over a cabinet.


SureDon't spend to much.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> A few of my finds



That's some cool stuff!

Lookin at it makes ya wonder...was that slug a miss, or a pass thru, or what?

Very neat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin Tim...Jeff!
> 
> Time to go watch Tony!
> See ya'll later!



Mornin' chuck!!! Later chuck!!!



dougefresh said:


> What up
> 
> TTTTIIIIMMMaaaYYYlike they say it on SouthPark
> 
> ...




Mornin' douge....no problem dude, i'm purty good at goin' 'Back and Forth'


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> That's some cool stuff!
> 
> Lookin at it makes ya wonder...was that slug a miss, or a pass thru, or what?
> 
> Very neat!



Yep,that's my thoughts every time I hold one.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Gotta go dump about 300lbs of fluoride


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Morning, Peeps!
Got the coffee like i want it, recliner kicked back, and plan to be a total bum today. Call week starts tomorrow so this is the only chance i'll have to chillax.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> Got the coffee like i want it, recliner kicked back, and plan to be a total bum today. Call week starts tomorrow so this is the only chance i'll have to chillax.



Welcome back to God's Country


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> Got the coffee like i want it, recliner kicked back, and plan to be a total bum today. Call week starts tomorrow so this is the only chance i'll have to chillax.



I hear ya.....Jury duty tomorrow and then a three week run on a mini tour.....oh yeah and some grass cuttin'


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya.....Jury duty tomorrow and then a three week run on a mini tour.....oh yeah and some grass cuttin'



PM sent on how to get out of jury duty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I love that town, but my wallet hates it! We ate seafood every day and it was sooo good! Deanie's Seafood was our favorite place. Prices were reasonable and we couldn't finish our plates. They give you a mountain of crawfish and crabs! Good stuff!
By the time we left yesterday, i was just ready to get home, so we didn't stop in Slidell to look for seafood to bring home. Bass Pro in Mobile for some chartreuse bucktails( striper jigs) and Best Buy for a new laptop finished breaking the bank.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent on how to get out of jury duty.



During jury selection I usually just jump up screamin kill em all as loud as I can. Usually gets me an escort to my truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> During jury selection I usually just jump up screamin kill em all as loud as I can. Usually gets me an escort to my truck.



You got off light


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Hmmmmm


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> During jury selection I usually just jump up screamin kill em all as loud as I can. Usually gets me an escort to my truck.




I had to pay a little fine my last time.Next time I gona keep my mouth shut so I can send someone to the happy "Chair"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> During jury selection I usually just jump up screamin kill em all as loud as I can. Usually gets me an escort to my truck.



Things to say:
-Will there be a murder trial? I don't wanna waste a guilty vote on shoplifting!
-Mama said if they weren't guilty of this crime, they were guilty of SOMETHING!
-Can i be foreman? I hate listening to stupid people.
-Who do i see about selling my vote?
- Wait, is that Judge (insert name here)? I heard he was an alcoholic. When did they let him come back?
-I'm a diabetic, alcoholic, smoker. I'll need a snack, smoke break, and drink break every 30 minutes. Sorry, but Doctors orders...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm


OFHbabe! 
taking notes or pondering?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I love that town, but my wallet hates it! We ate seafood every day and it was sooo good! Deanie's Seafood was our favorite place. Prices were reasonable and we couldn't finish our plates. They give you a mountain of crawfish and crabs! Good stuff!
> By the time we left yesterday, i was just ready to get home, so we didn't stop in Slidell to look for seafood to bring home. Bass Pro in Mobile for some chartreuse bucktails( striper jigs) and Best Buy for a new laptop finished breaking the bank.



Yessir.....I'm lucky in that I get to stay with Locals(good friends), we may go out for one or two Restaurant meals, but they are Natives and can cook as good as anybody IMO.

Also, when I was down there for Memorial day I brought home some fresh, but I'm kickin myself for not bringing more now


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey bama. Hey Jeff.  Y'all doin OK today?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent on how to get out of jury duty.


I have never been asked for jury duty.Been registered to vote since 1985.Home owner since 98....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> OFHbabe!
> taking notes or pondering?



Didn't quite know how to jump in, just making my presence known.....


Trying to decide if I should go to the pool......


And I think I 'm going to bake a quich today....then a blackberry pie....


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Things to say:
> -Will there be a murder trial? I don't wanna waste a guilty vote on shoplifting!
> -Mama said if they weren't guilty of this crime, they were guilty of SOMETHING!
> 
> ...



-No speeky englase.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Things to say:
> -Will there be a murder trial? I don't wanna waste a guilty vote on shoplifting!
> -Mama said if they weren't guilty of this crime, they were guilty of SOMETHING!
> -Can i be foreman? I hate listening to stupid people.
> ...



Takin' notes


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have never been asked for jury duty.Been registered to vote since 1985.Home owner since 98....



Your notice will be in Mondays mail now.

Do you have your green card?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Hey bama. Hey Jeff.  Y'all doin OK today?



Hey there YoungUn!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> I have never been asked for jury duty.Been registered to vote since 1985.Home owner since 98....



Yep...my first time!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Didn't quite know how to jump in, just making my presence known.....
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should go to the pool......
> ...



Soo...you decide to Jump In askin' for a


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I have never been asked for jury duty.Been registered to vote since 1985.Home owner since 98....



I've only gone once, and that was when i still lived in Montgomery. My father worked for the feds, my mother worked for the state, my grandfather worked for the MPD, my uncle worked for the Sheriffs dept, my wife worked for medical malpractice defense lawyers, and i worked for the surgeons group that covered all 3 major hospitals in town. I was excused by 9am every morning.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 27, 2010)

I see you!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Trying to decide if I should go to the pool......



the pool, everyday.  Sunscreen?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Didn't quite know how to jump in, just making my presence known.....
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I should go to the pool......
> ...



Dat blackberry pie sounds goooood.

My relief is here.... I'm off,be walking days for the next 4


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo, how goes it?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Mornin folks, think I'm gonna go head to the pool too.......... gonna put up a temp fence for the horses, make them go to the back side of the place for awhile and lets seeee,  whatever else comes to mind.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

morning, Keeby weeby!
I must have missed a lot this week. Was just going thru some older threads and realized Tuffbabe is gone again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin folks, think I'm gonna go head to the pool too.......... gonna put up a temp fence for the horses, make them go to the back side of the place for awhile and lets seeee,  whatever else comes to mind.................



Mornin' Ms. Vacation!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin folks, think I'm gonna go head to the pool too.......... gonna put up a temp fence for the horses, make them go to the back side of the place for awhile and lets seeee,  whatever else comes to mind.................



Pool   

I get to go to Walmart.   



Here we go, sinuses again.  Can you live without sinuses? I mean what if I were to demand they be removed? Exaclty what purpose do they serve? Surely I wouldn't be any worse off without them than I am with them.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, Keeby weeby!
> I must have missed a lot this week. Was just going thru some older threads and realized Tuffbabe is gone again.



You're looking at her old username.  She's Tuffdawg with a capital T now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Pool
> 
> I get to go to Walmart.
> 
> ...



Don't waste your time


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin folks, think I'm gonna go head to the pool too.......... gonna put up a temp fence for the horses, make them go to the back side of the place for awhile and lets seeee,  whatever else comes to mind.................



Morning Sista!  LOVED the picture!



turtlebug said:


> Pool
> 
> I get to go to Walmart.
> 
> ...



Hey Bug!

Mine have been burning too!   Let me know what they say...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 27, 2010)

Howdy folks
Been runnin in and out. Smokin a butt for supper tonight. Havin a combo birthday for my boys tonight. Both were June babies.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't waste your time



Waste my time doing what? Having them removed? They can actually do that?     

I will not let them roto-root my sinuses again.  The only way they're going back in is if they promise to take them out.  

It's not like I can smell anything anyway. 



At least I couldn't smell the little "bombs" that a golden retreiver was leaving all over Gander Mountain yesterday.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks
> Been runnin in and out. Smokin a butt for supper tonight. Havin a combo birthday for my boys tonight. Both were June babies.



Morning Neil  

Smoking a butt......  

I could, but I won't.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Morning Neil
> 
> Smoking a butt......
> 
> I could, but I won't.



Awwwww go ahead steamroller. 

I know you ain't shy.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awwwww go ahead steamroller.
> 
> I know you ain't shy.



Is too!    

Sometimes.    



Like when Fishbait wanted me to try on my new HSS this morning.... with nothing else.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Is too!
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> ...



I'm painting a mental picture but actual photos would be helpful.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, Keeby weeby!
> I must have missed a lot this week. Was just going thru some older threads and realized Tuffbabe is gone again.


 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms. Vacation!!!!


 HI!



turtlebug said:


> Pool
> 
> I get to go to Walmart.
> 
> ...


Ok, it's an "Adult Lounger" but it werks fer meeee!!!   While you're at WallyWorld pick ya one up! 
I know, my sinuses are doing a number on me, my left eye is redder than a redhot, but my contact still goes in & feels ok, (so far), sneezing my head off, then I'm ok...... 



OutFishHim said:


> Morning Sista!  LOVED the picture!
> Hey Bug!
> 
> Mine have been burning too!   Let me know what they say...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm painting a mental picture but actual photos would be helpful.




What are you? Quack's younger brother?      

Uhm no.  But the HSS does fit nicely over my purple Spongebob jammies.    




Keebs said:


> Ok, it's an "Adult Lounger" but it werks fer meeee!!!   While you're at WallyWorld pick ya one up!
> I know, my sinuses are doing a number on me, my left eye is redder than a redhot, but my contact still goes in & feels ok, (so far), sneezing my head off, then I'm ok......




I think it's time to switch from Zyrtec back to Claritin. I have to flip-flop em ever so often for maximum effect.  I just hate waiting in line to purchase the "D" version.  I won't drain without it though.  

I'll check into that. I mainly have to go get squirrel and bird seed.  They've devoured everything I've put out lately and this morning, I had six tree-rats staring in my kitchen window like "Hey, slacker-woman, we're out of food again"     Dey was skeery!   

But I was actually waiting on Michael's to open so I can stop and get more yarn for my Chirstmas Scarf projects.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Waste my time doing what? Having them removed? They can actually do that?
> 
> I will not let them roto-root my sinuses again.  The only way they're going back in is if they promise to take them out.
> 
> ...



Yeah...if anything get rid of the Frontal sinuses, maybe my thoughts wouldn't be so 'Clogged'


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...if anything get rid of the Frontal sinuses, maybe my thoughts wouldn't be so 'Clogged'



Scrambled?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Scrambled?



Well...at this point, I'm open to any 'EXCUSE'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What are you? Quack's younger brother?
> 
> :




That was cruel.   

I actually bought an HSS last year. I do feel safer when i wear it but feel like I'm suiting up for a parachute jump. 

Hey if you find someone to remove sinuses, maybe a few of us can get together and get a group rate. Mine are drivin me nuts. Usually is worse about 2:00am


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

mornin folks...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...at this point, I'm open to any 'EXCUSE'




There is no excuse for us drivelers.  




Sterlo58 said:


> That was cruel.
> 
> I actually bought an HSS last year. I do feel safer when i wear it but feel like I'm suiting up for a parachute jump.
> 
> Hey if you find someone to remove sinuses, maybe a few of us can get together and get a group rate. Mine are drivin me nuts. Usually is worse about 2:00am



I have to agree. It's heavier than the no-frills safety harness I've been using, but it's much quieter. It's gonna take some getting used to though. I'm hoping it doesn't take too long.  




slip said:


> mornin folks...



What-r you laughin at?    

Mornin slipster


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> There is no excuse for us drivelers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Morning Mam! Just had some home made biscuts with butter and store bought grape jelly, sure wish I had some blackberry jam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...













turtlebug said:


> There is no excuse for us drivelers.



Can I atleast try to JUSTIFY it


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

Well it has been a BLAST! I had such a good time meeting all ya'll. We are off to Jacksonville, to get my booty on a plane (not that I want to). I want to thank all of ya'll for taking the time and coming to meet us. Nic again I love my necklace. Keebs it was a pleasure and you are my mama hen. Karen ya hafta keep Conner away from me (yum-o). Tim.... I see why all of the women love ya. Benji ya must make more time for spider monkey! GeorgiaBelle... don't give up on the truck babe... it still carts ya around. Heather... I can't wait to raise trouble with ya. Warren, Warren, Warren... that's all I could say fir ya.. Last but certainly not least... Mexican...  

 and kisses to all ya'll incase my plane goes down, lmbo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Pool
> 
> I get to go to Walmart.
> 
> ...


Dang, Bugsy.....
I'm seriously thinking you need to go get a FULL allergy screening. You are having way too many problems for it not to be a severe allergy getting triggered all the time.
I think we need to find you a walking "bubble suit" with built in double or triple hepa filtration.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well it has been a BLAST! I had such a good time meeting all ya'll. We are off to Jacksonville, to get my booty on a plane (not that I want to). I want to thank all of ya'll for taking the time and coming to meet us. Nic again I love my necklace. Keebs it was a pleasure and you are my mama hen. Karen ya hafta keep Conner away from me (yum-o). Tim.... I see why all of the women love ya. Benji ya must make more time for spider monkey! GeorgiaBelle... don't give up on the truck babe... it still carts ya around. Heather... I can't wait to raise trouble with ya. Warren, Warren, Warren... that's all I could say fir ya.. Last but certainly not least... Mexican...
> 
> and kisses to all ya'll incase my plane goes down, lmbo.



 i thought you were coming to the blast?


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What-r you laughin at?
> 
> Mornin slipster





Jeff C. said:


> Can I atleast try to JUSTIFY it



yeah, i know
the power went out and i had to stay up to re-set my alarm clock.....then i over slept my alarm clock.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dang, Bugsy.....
> I'm seriously thinking you need to go get a FULL allergy screening. You are having way too many problems for it not to be a severe allergy getting triggered all the time.
> I think we need to find you a walking "bubble suit" with built in double or triple hepa filtration.



Well, they were gonna start me on allergy shots but they can't keep me cleared up long enough to even try.  

Supposedly, my doc anyway, wants you to be infection free for at least 6 weeks before they being therapy. I think I was right at 6 weeks.  

Will my HSS fit over my bubble suit?     

Okay, I'm outta here. Gotta go get more yarn. I've got some cold weather accessories to turn out and squirrels to feed.  

And a ton of new camo to de-scent and put in the scent boxes with the dirt wafers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well it has been a BLAST! I had such a good time meeting all ya'll. We are off to Jacksonville, to get my booty on a plane (not that I want to). I want to thank all of ya'll for taking the time and coming to meet us. Nic again I love my necklace. Keebs it was a pleasure and you are my mama hen. Karen ya hafta keep Conner away from me (yum-o). Tim.... I see why all of the women love ya. Benji ya must make more time for spider monkey! GeorgiaBelle... don't give up on the truck babe... it still carts ya around. Heather... I can't wait to raise trouble with ya. Warren, Warren, Warren... that's all I could say fir ya.. Last but certainly not least... Mexican...
> 
> and kisses to all ya'll incase my plane goes down, lmbo.


 
It was my pleasure, and thanks again for the grub. (can't say lunch, apparently it's a bad word now) Lookin forward to having you down this way full time and seeing you again at some gatherings.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

this place is empty!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

What up JM!!!! Is it 'HANKUS' time yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> this place is empty!


 


Jeff C. said:


> What up JM!!!! Is it 'HANKUS' time yet


 
Just had to go there didn't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, they were gonna start me on allergy shots but they can't keep me cleared up long enough to even try.
> 
> Supposedly, my doc anyway, wants you to be infection free for at least 6 weeks before they being therapy. I think I was right at 6 weeks.
> 
> ...



I repeat.....Don't waste your time!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to go there didn't you?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to go there didn't you?



yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm kind of wishin I was hangin out with Mr. Raines today, I bet he's found some goodies up by that old church place.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm kind of wishin I was hangin out with Mr. Raines today, I bet he's found some goodies up by that old church place.



That spot could very well produce some good finds.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 27, 2010)

Howdy folks.  One more day in the books.  5 More then we'll see where it leads...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks. One more day in the books. 5 More then we'll see where it leads...


 
I hear you've been a very busy man today..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

sittting here sorting out two years worth of change. Then, i'll roll all of it and see what the sportsmans guide tree stand fund looks like. 
Christmas in June!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I think it's time to switch from Zyrtec back to Claritin. I have to flip-flop em ever so often for maximum effect.  I just hate waiting in line to purchase the "D" version.  I won't drain without it though.



I take Mucinex D twice a day and then use Zyrtec once/day. There are also some great prescription nasal sprays that help. I use Nasonex and Astepro. I've had allergy problems since I was a toddler and haven't been able to smell much for a long time. My allergist works with me a lot to keep things working and pain free.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sittting here sorting out two years worth of change. Then, i'll roll all of it and see what the sportsmans guide tree stand fund looks like.
> Christmas in June!



Ya be intrested in a good condition ground blind?  Got to sell mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sittting here sorting out two years worth of change. Then, i'll roll all of it and see what the sportsmans guide tree stand fund looks like.
> Christmas in June!



I save all my change for my son....he fills up a bank that counts the $$$ . He cashed it one time for approx. $200.00 I think he bought some bling, CD's, Movies, and even a few small gifts for us


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Stay out of the Political Forum Doug, stay out, bite tougue, go smoke. Deep breath.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Stay out of the Political Forum Doug, stay out, bite tougue, go smoke. Deep breath.



I learned my lesson a while back....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Ya be intrested in a good condition ground blind?  Got to sell mine.



Sorry, OB!
My experience with ground blinds has been kinda poor.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I learned my lesson a while back....



Once I learn how to cut and paste they better watch out over there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Once I learn how to cut and paste they better watch out over there.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> A visit to you and SGG is 'HIGH' on my priority list...if you ever get a some time off


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey....3 leggged pygmy said for y'alll to keep a close eye on me....I'm actin up today.....so don't lemme down

Thinkin' about gettin in the doggie pool for OFH

Where's Hankus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....3 leggged pygmy said for y'alll to keep a close eye on me....I'm actin up today.....so don't lemme down
> 
> Thinkin' about gettin in the doggie pool for OFH
> 
> Where's Hankus


 
You really need a beer..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A visit to you and SGG is 'HIGH' on my priority list...if you ever get a some time off


Just let us know the next time you are down this way and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I take Mucinex D twice a day and then use Zyrtec once/day. There are also some great prescription nasal sprays that help. I use Nasonex and Astepro. I've had allergy problems since I was a toddler and haven't been able to smell much for a long time. My allergist works with me a lot to keep things working and pain free.



Thanks Bubbette. PM returned.  I think it's time to leave my ENT and explore more options cause this "waiting til you're cleared up" thing ain't working out.   





Jeff C. said:


> Hey....3 leggged pygmy said for y'alll to keep a close eye on me....I'm actin up today.....so don't lemme down
> 
> Thinkin' about gettin in the doggie pool for OFH
> 
> Where's Hankus



What the heck was Tripod thinking?  We can't even babysit ourselves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really need a beer..



Done had several


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I save all my change for my son....he fills up a bank that counts the $$$ . He cashed it one time for approx. $200.00 I think he bought some bling, CD's, Movies, and even a few small gifts for us



No one in this house is allowed to touch any loose change. It is confiscated as part of Bama's Wildlife Eradication Fund. He rolls coins once or twice each year for anywhere from $200 to $500 each time.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sittting here sorting out two years worth of change. Then, i'll roll all of it and see what the sportsmans guide tree stand fund looks like.
> Christmas in June!



So how many times has Woozer knocked it over or scattered it for ya?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Good Goobley Goobers, where in tarnation did these storms come from!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So how many times has Woozer knocked it over or scattered it for ya?



He just keeps stickin' his nose by Bubba's elbow so he can't roll the coins. Bubba keeps having to take breaks to distract Woozer so he can roll coins for 3-4 minutes before Woozer is back again. It's really entertaining to watch. Wanna come over and watch with me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> No one in this house is allowed to touch any loose change. It is confiscated as part of Bama's Wildlife Eradication Fund. He rolls coins once or twice each year for anywhere from $200 to $500 each time.



He's a 'High Roller' den



Keebs said:


> Good Goobley Goobers, where in tarnation did these storms come from!!!



Don't know....but there's one a brewin here


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He just keeps stickin' his nose by Bubba's elbow so he can't roll the coins. Bubba keeps having to take breaks to distract Woozer so he can roll coins for 3-4 minutes before Woozer is back again. It's really entertaining to watch. Wanna come over and watch with me?



Absolutely. 

But he'd either be finished or given up by the time I got there.   

Then again, watching Woozer do burnouts on stacks of quarters and nickels because his "STRANGER DANGER" alert went off would be AFHV worthy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobley Goobers, where in tarnation did these storms come from!!!


 
The sky??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2010)

What do yall think about the grill handle I made this weekend?  Wood is black walnut, mounted to a hummer door handle made from billet aluminum. Font is called Bear Claw.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobley Goobers, where in tarnation did these storms come from!!!



been about or over a week since the last rain here.... i got some very unhappy 'mater plants...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a 'High Roller' den
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know....but there's one a brewin here


Was working on another fence, popped too close had to come in! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The sky??



.................................... you will NOT get me banned................................ I'll deal wiff you later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What do yall think about the grill handle I made this weekend? Wood is black walnut, mounted to a hummer door handle made from billet aluminum. Font is called Bear Claw.


 

That is way cool...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> been about or over a week since the last rain here.... i got some very unhappy 'mater plants...



I've had it "tease" me here, but this time it came on in!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> But he'd either be finished or given up by the time I got there.
> 
> Then again, watching Woozer do burnouts on stacks of quarters and nickels because his "STRANGER DANGER" alert went off would be AFHV worthy.



Not to burst your bubble or anything, but the husband of a new boarder was at the barn yesterday. Jennifer said he was about 6'4" and buff. Woozer never barked or ran away. He followed this guy wherever he went and sat on the bench with him. For some reason, Woozer's stranger danger alarm didn't go off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What do yall think about the grill handle I made this weekend?  Wood is black walnut, mounted to a hummer door handle made from billet aluminum. Font is called Bear Claw.



Dang....that's awesome BOSS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What do yall think about the grill handle I made this weekend?  Wood is black walnut, mounted to a hummer door handle made from billet aluminum. Font is called Bear Claw.



 Looks GOOD, Matty!!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What do yall think about the grill handle I made this weekend?  Wood is black walnut, mounted to a hummer door handle made from billet aluminum. Font is called Bear Claw.


thats awesome.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is way cool...



whats up with that avatar?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Not to burst your bubble or anything, but the husband of a new boarder was at the barn yesterday. Jennifer said he was about 6'4" and buff. Woozer never barked or ran away. He followed this guy wherever he went and sat on the bench with him. For some reason, Woozer's stranger danger alarm didn't go off.


From what I've been following about Woozer, that don't even sound like him.............. had the guy just eaten a steak?!?!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> From what I've been following about Woozer, that don't even sound like him.............. had the guy just eaten a steak?!?!



Well Woozer has been sick lately. Maybe that has thrown off his stranger danger alarm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> thats awesome.
> 
> 
> whats up with that avatar?



I was gonna ask that...but didn't want to upset Miguel. I was gittin DIZZY lookin at it. I like dat Classy one he had


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well Woozer has been sick lately. Maybe that has thrown off his stranger danger alarm.



Then Tbug has GOT to make a trip now, 'fore he totally recovers!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well it has been a BLAST! I had such a good time meeting all ya'll. We are off to Jacksonville, to get my booty on a plane (not that I want to). I want to thank all of ya'll for taking the time and coming to meet us. Nic again I love my necklace. Keebs it was a pleasure and you are my mama hen. Karen ya hafta keep Conner away from me (yum-o). Tim.... I see why all of the women love ya. Benji ya must make more time for spider monkey! GeorgiaBelle... don't give up on the truck babe... it still carts ya around. Heather... I can't wait to raise trouble with ya. Warren, Warren, Warren... that's all I could say fir ya.. Last but certainly not least... Mexican...
> 
> and kisses to all ya'll incase my plane goes down, lmbo.



Hope you have a very Safe & uneventful trip back!  It was great to meet you & thank you for lunch, just wish I could've stayed longer, but then, we would've had more time to get creative with our coozie pics aaannnnd...................... well, you know................   I'll get the pics & story finished soon, I promise!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Not to burst your bubble or anything, but the husband of a new boarder was at the barn yesterday. Jennifer said he was about 6'4" and buff. Woozer never barked or ran away. He followed this guy wherever he went and sat on the bench with him. For some reason, Woozer's stranger danger alarm didn't go off.



So Woozer's a little light in the loafers?      


I said that and Fishbait said "That can't be it, he's not that way with me"...

I told him he wasn't 6'4" and buff.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So Woozer's a little light in the loafers?
> 
> 
> I said that and Fishbait said "That can't be it, he's not that way with me"...
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i thought you were coming to the blast?


I don't think I will be able to but I will try.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was my pleasure, and thanks again for the grub. (can't say lunch, apparently it's a bad word now) Lookin forward to having you down this way full time and seeing you again at some gatherings.


Me toooooooooooooooooo!!!


Keebs said:


> Good Goobley Goobers, where in tarnation did these storms come from!!!


 It's God.... he is upset that I am sitting in Jacksonville waiting for the storm to blow. Instead of being at home in Savannah. Yes he is very, very, very upset with Troy!!!



Keebs said:


> Hope you have a very Safe & uneventful trip back!  It was great to meet you & thank you for lunch, just wish I could've stayed longer, but then, we would've had more time to get creative with our coozie pics aaannnnd...................... well, you know................   I'll get the pics & story finished soon, I promise!



Take your time mama and I had a great time too.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't think I will be able to but I will try.
> 
> 
> Me toooooooooooooooooo!!!
> ...



non stop to NY/NJ or switching planes in ATL?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I don't think I will be able to but I will try.
> 
> 
> Me toooooooooooooooooo!!!
> ...



Sorry you didn't get to meet me i'DA COOKE D YA SOMTHIN'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Catch y'all later...dey Jammin' in da house!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> non stop to NY/NJ or switching planes in ATL?


Stop at ALT then Laguardia....


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry you didn't get to meet me i'DA COOKE D YA SOMTHIN'



It's ok..... next time babe.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Yara, hate that I wasn't able to meet you and Troy the other day. Hope my two boys behaved for ya'll. Maybe next time.,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Stop at ALT then Laguardia....
> 
> 
> It's ok..... next time babe.


 
Somebody sounds a little depressed...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice handles Matt


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff you find anyting in the dirt?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nice handles Matt


 
Where's da' goodies???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Whew it was hot out there relicin today.I drank 2 liters of water.
Pics of the old mill


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is way cool...





Jeff C. said:


> Dang....that's awesome BOSS!!!





Keebs said:


> Looks GOOD, Matty!!





slip said:


> thats awesome.
> 
> 
> whats up with that avatar?





Jeff Raines said:


> Nice handles Matt



Thanks Peeps!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody sounds a little depressed...



Exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Peeps!



MAtty nice new handle ....so when you gonna buy a grill to attach it to


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Right here is where thousands of yankee invaders crossed pumpkinvine creek on their way to meet Johnston's boys at New Hope.

I did dig and old hoe and probably a farmers belt buckle


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

that old hoe is cool


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Right here is where thousands of yankee invaders crossed pumpkinvine creek on their way to meet Johnston's boys at New Hope.
> 
> I did dig and old hoe and probably a farmers belt buckle



That's awesome Jeff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Right here is where thousands of yankee invaders crossed pumpkinvine creek on their way to meet Johnston's boys at New Hope.
> 
> I did dig and old hoe and probably a farmers belt buckle


 
Cool stuff,,,,,,,,,,,,but I want cooler stuff...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> MAtty nice new handle ....so when you gonna buy a grill to attach it to



It's going on that barrel grill..  You know, the one that I cooked all that nasty DOG food on.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> It's going on that barrel grill..  You know, the one that I cooked all that nasty DOG food on.



Woof Woof...Can I eat the scraps,I mean it was really bad especially the tenderloins


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, and by the way, if anyone is missing a custom made door handle off their hummer....uhhhh...errrrrr.... well....  It wasnt me.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh, and by the way, if anyone is missing a custom made door handle off their hummer....uhhhh...errrrrr.... well....  It wasnt me.


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

Grilled lemon pepper chicken, homemade black beans and rice, fried taters and jalapeno cornbread.....BBQ only wishes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

Otis said:


> Grilled lemon pepper chicken, homemade black beans and rice, fried taters and jalapeno cornbread.....BBQ only wishes


 
That post is useless without pics..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yara, hate that I wasn't able to meet you and Troy the other day. Hope my two boys behaved for ya'll. Maybe next time.,


 Your two boys????



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody sounds a little depressed...



A little????? That's an understatement!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2010)

Otis said:


> Grilled lemon pepper chicken, homemade black beans and rice, fried taters and jalapeno cornbread.....BBQ only wishes



yeah im jealous of a little girlie grilled chicken. I bet you have a man purse as well.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Boys get up at 4:30 am to go fishing.........quiet night at my house..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah im jealous of a little girlie grilled chicken. I bet you have a man purse as well.


 
It's a Texican handbag...



OutFishHim said:


> Boys get up at 4:30 am to go fishing.........quiet night at my house..


 
Sooo, you slept all day???


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Boys get up at 4:30 am to go fishing.........quiet night at my house..



holy crap...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

I am flying over everyone right now...... H-e-l-l-o Divelers... wave to Jersey!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am flying over everyone right now...... H-e-l-l-o Divelers... wave to Jersey!!!!!


 
I'm standing outside waving. Can you see me?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Whew it was hot out there relicin today.I drank 2 liters of water.
> Pics of the old mill


I'd love to have some rocks like that for a few projects!  Kinda look like the ones Slip has in front of his chicken pen.



OutFishHim said:


> Boys get up at 4:30 am to go fishing.........quiet night at my house..



 I hope I get there early, gotta take Mama to the west side of Albany to Wanda's doc in the morning, then back through Tifton for a pace maker check........... da pool was niiiiiice today!!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am flying over everyone right now...... H-e-l-l-o Divelers... wave to Jersey!!!!!



no kidding, if i stood outside and looked up i bet $20 i would see your plane...not that i would know it was yours (roll down the window and wave?)


the south landing path is right over my house.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a Texican handbag...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, you slept all day???



No, got up at 8:00 or so....



slip said:


> holy crap...



That's nothing.  They leave to go to Guntersville at 3:00.



YaraG. said:


> I am flying over everyone right now...... H-e-l-l-o Divelers... wave to Jersey!!!!!



Hey Jersey!  Guess our plan did not work.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I am flying over everyone right now...... H-e-l-l-o Divelers... wave to Jersey!!!!!



I THOUGHT that plane looked different from the rest!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'd love to have some rocks like that for a few projects!  Kinda look like the ones Slip has in front of his chicken pen.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I get there early, gotta take Mama to the west side of Albany to Wanda's doc in the morning, then back through Tifton for a pace maker check........... da pool was niiiiiice today!!



Looks like you guys got some storms today too!  We were threatened....but nothing happened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Where it's at???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> no kidding, if i stood outside and looked up i bet $20 i would see your plane...not that i would know it was yours (roll down the window and wave?)
> 
> 
> the south landing path is right over my house.


Get out there with your rebel flag & wave it, she'll see it!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'd love to have some rocks like that for a few projects!  Kinda look like the ones Slip has in front of his chicken pen



I've thought about that too.But anybody that gets those will work there butt off.At least 1/4 mile to any kind of road


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm standing outside waving. Can you see me?


Is that you mexi.... you're so tiny



slip said:


> no kidding, if i stood outside and looked up i bet $20 i would see your plane...not that i would know it was yours (roll down the window and wave?)
> 
> 
> the south landing path is right over my house.


Weirdo!


OutFishHim said:


> No, got up at 8:00 or so....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First thing he says to me.... "Do not yell bomb or fire" this is the thank you I get from him... pfftt!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Looks like you guys got some storms today too!  We were threatened....but nothing happened.


Yeah we did, but it was AFTER I got some red on me..... 



Jeff C. said:


> Where it's at???



 BEHIND the *at*


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I've thought about that too.But anybody that gets those will work there butt off.At least 1/4 mile to any kind of road



wheel barrel??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> wheel barrel??



It's a steep uphill climb back to the road


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's a steep uphill climb back to the road



 snap!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's nothing.  They leave to go to Guntersville at 3:00.


wow...


Keebs said:


> Get out there with your rebel flag & wave it, she'll see it!


i dont gots one.

bottle rocket maybe?


YaraG. said:


> Weirdo!



whu......its not MY fault they fly over the house.


its not like im standing outside with binoculars trying to look in airplane windows....or anything.........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> wow...
> 
> i dont gots one.
> 
> ...



Whoa, hold on, lemme git this skrait - YOU don't have a rebel flag?!?!  What are you commi?!?!  EVERY red blooded teenage boy (ok & some girls) has to have a Rebel Flag, it's just, it's jus, well, you just gotta!!  I took mine to college with me even............ and just a few years ago gave it to my daughter! 
AND, you DID go out there with your bino's didn't you? didn't you???


----------



## Otis (Jun 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah im jealous of a little girlie grilled chicken. I bet you have a man purse as well.


 

I got an electric indoor grill....why sweat? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a Texican handbag...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, you slept all day???


 

At least I ain't drinking bat droppings. 



YaraG. said:


> Is that you mexi.... you're so tiny
> 
> 
> Weirdo!
> ...


 


Are you saying tiny as in tiny or tiny as in hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah we did, but it was AFTER I got some red on me.....
> 
> 
> 
> BEHIND the *at*



 you too


----------



## Resica (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont gots one.
> 
> bottle rocket maybe?


Laser?  Kidding.



Keebs said:


> Whoa, hold on, lemme git this skrait - YOU don't have a rebel flag?!?!  What are you commi?!?!  EVERY red blooded teenage boy (ok & some girls) has to have a Rebel Flag, it's just, it's jus, well, you just gotta!!  I took mine to college with me even............ and just a few years ago gave it to my daughter!
> AND, you DID go out there with your bino's didn't you? didn't you???


Hi.
You talking Stars and Bars or Battle Flag?


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whoa, hold on, lemme git this skrait - YOU don't have a rebel flag?!?!  What are you commi?!?!  EVERY red blooded teenage boy (ok & some girls) has to have a Rebel Flag, it's just, it's jus, well, you just gotta!!  I took mine to college with me even............ and just a few years ago gave it to my daughter!
> AND, you DID go out there with your bino's didn't you? didn't you???


im not a commi


_maybe_


Resica said:


> Laser?  Kidding.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 27, 2010)

slip said:


> im not a commi
> 
> 
> _maybe_



slip,
I will bring you a flag when we go on road trip

I quit work yesterday,plenty of free time now


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2010)

Long, hot, hard day today, and got to start back at 6 in the mornin`. Ya`ll check out Coozies latest escapades in my SW Georgia ramblins` thread.

Tomorrow evenin`...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2010)

Been


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2010)

wanting


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2010)

to shut


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2010)

one


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> wanting


last post


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 27, 2010)

down


----------

